# Woking Nuffield Part 28



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

am I first??


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im 2nd!

Sho I went all goosebumpy when I just read about your reading, Lesley Rocks


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

No sho - 2nd!! Rachel was first  

Wow sounds like your reading was good, it's nice that you were able to check these things with your mum and get them confirmed, I do believe in her still even if the twins thing wasn't right - I'm tempted to believe that 2 implanted but maybe I lost one (perhaps it's why I'm bleeding).  It's amazing that she has this wonderful talent and that she can and is putting it to use to help people. 

Where is everyone else - they all went away!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah it was quite spooky. Some of it was so accurate it took my breath away. I did cry when she was telling me what my dad was saying to her, because it was spot on. Have you had a reading with her?


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'd count you as first Sho 

It was great to meet you last night - I was blown away by your energy for your treatment after your previous care at Hammersmith. And your carrot cake was fab too- I had it when I got home and wouldn't share it with DH. 

I'm having a fit of the miseries today for no obvious reason.....I didn't have to get into work first thing and I can't seem to get my act together at all this morning. 

I'm sorry not to have spoken to everyone else, I really enjoyed talking to the wildcats, karen and barney. I should have followed Sho's lead and moved down to the other end of the table. 

Sarah x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sarah- Sorry you've got the blues today   I think I can understand why.
          I've had those days when you can't get yourself organised. Funnily enough its always when I've got a later start as well.  

It was lovely talking to you as well. I don't think I can ever forget MR W's discription of the scan he had   and you saying that the nurse was taking the ****!!!   Do you think she was? 
I didn't get to speak to everyone even though I moved. It means we need to have another meal so we can get to talk to everybody.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Am back and all I can say is OOOOOWWWWCCCHHH!
My poor poor nether regions feel like they have done 10 rounds with mike tyson.
Everything went well and it turns out it was very good that they did put the stitch in as my cervix was long (good!) but very floppy (not good!)so  it was definately the right decision.
I reacted badly to the general anaestetic and was very vomity | for 24 hours and had lots of drips and injections to stop it, but a quick scan yesterday showed beanie was fine and kicking and that the amniotic fluid level was normal (phew!)
At my parents for rest and recuperations for a few days and on antibiotics for a week but other than sore am OK.

Hope everyone else is ok. ^fairyust^ and  coming your way!

Love and hugs
Deb


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sho  another meal would be good.

I've never heard of anyone having to do what he did with his towel. One of my friends had to have a similar screen a couple of years ago and I know he would have told me if this had happened. When my brother had his examination for cancer last year he certainly didn't. I hope there wasn't a CCTV camera anywhere.......did you spot a camera anywhere Mr Wildcat?

Sarah


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Well done Deb - hope taking the suture out is easier than putting it in!!!
Hope you'e feeling better after the GA too

Sarah


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho yeah I had one a few weeks ago - I thought you had read about that? it all gets confusing though as we gossip so much!  

Sarah it was lovely to meet you too, I went down the other end for a bit to say hello to some of the other ladies, but I didn't get to do them all! Yeah we will just have to do it again, maybe I will pluck up the courage to hold a party here and everyone can bring a buffet snack food (we know Sho will do the cakes!) and just have a chat session - we have the space to get you all in here!  I'll have to think about this as I've never held a party before (I dont get to socialise much as I was always too busy) so being hostess scares me!

Deb!! welcome back - we were talking about you last night wondering how you got on. Sorry your GA was nasty, I'm usually quite vomity too although EC I had no probs - must have been poo on top of the morning sickness and pains


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Wildcat I couldn't imagine anything scaring you - you'd be a fab hostess. I was ******* myself laughing at Mr Wildcats description of getting used to naked ladies wandering round your kitchen on photo shoots  

Sarah x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks ladies 
So any gossip? where are the photos?
I need a rubber ring and stuff to take my mind of it


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree we need another meet - need to try and find somewhere with a round table!

It is such a shame when people start to get all upset when we discuss things on here. So often it's because messages seem to get skim read and maybe people don't really understand what is being said. 
I do think long and hard when I type responses to things like the womans hour thread, and I try very hard to make sure that I make my point clearly.
I know that all the lovely girls on here are supportive and do really wish the best for each other.
I suppose we can only say that we are all individuals and all have our own ways of thinking. Thank goodness we aren't all the same - I mean 1 minow is enough in this world!

Anyway on a brighter note - Well another plus for Lesley then! I said last night I will stop being sceptical if it all comes true, but it looks good so far and the main thing is if it gives us the strength and courage to carry on then it was worth the money!

I have to say my pizza wasn't the best but I was just glad to have something to eat so I'm not complaining. The cake made it for me though. YUMM!

Is it time for lunch yet?!   

Mx

Ok new posts have come in so:
Debs, glad it all went ok. SOrry you were grotty afterwards but nice that mum and dad are looking after you. Give them a big hug from us!  
WIldcat - I'll do food if you want then all you need is to provide the venu. Mind you would Mr W be able to cope with no meat?! i promise you wouldn't miss it. I've catered for other events and it's been fine. So Sho, no runs after this meal! (following your story last night!)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- I remember your reading! It was very memorable. I couldn't remember whether Gill had had one though. 

I'm waiting for my friend to come and take me to lunch. I'm starving!!!!! and it has to be salad because I had so much crap last night. I'll be full for about ten minutes then


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I think that Charlie's mum looks like Jules?!
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow- I agree with you. I think it is easy to cause offence and I'm champion at that!!  However, I hope I can empathise with other people. Treatment like this shouldn't be excluded from anyone. With a subject like the one on womans hour, you have to expect debate.

I also agree with our looky likies. You do resemble whats her face and it does seem that Jules and Charlies mum are twins!!

MR W looked like someone as well and I couldn't  put my finger on it.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Thanks for a lovely evening last night, it was great to meet you all and I think there was only a couple of you I didn't get to chat
to!  I am so tired this morning though, only rolled up at work at 10am  

Phew - glad we got a new thread, it was getting a bit heated on the 27 one and I wasn't event there  

Sho - your cakes were the best thing I ate all night. I have to agree with emma, our food was served up in dog bowls    Great reading by the way, after speaking to everyone who had a reading last night, I am now backing Lesley 100%.  She is great.

Gill - you're right its the company that counts!    don't let that so called posh bird make you feel guilty!    

Ali - I didn't get to speak to you as much as i'd liked to and I can't believe what was said at your follow up   I'm gonna pm ya !

Minow - you are nothing like I imagined and glad you came out though.  

Wildcat - haven't downloaded the pic yet, will do it tonight.  I was thinking twice  about showing it on here though as some people may
not want to reveal their identity. Personally I am not too keen.  Maybe we can make another plan  

Emma - you can't blame me for all these posts....this is my first one.  Lovely to meet you last night by the way, even tho you was a rude cow       

Kate - how was darts?

Debs - wish you a speedy recovery

by the way minow/sho - i think that jules and debs looks alike too!  


We definately must do it again...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Minow said:


> I think that Charlie's mum looks like Jules?!
> Mx


Sorry Jules - I don't think you look like me!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I know, maybe if you don't want debate then you should start a fan club. If you post on here you must expect different opinions and different ways of saying things.
I am please to hear that Geeta has her fans but I feel entitled to say from what I have heard her say (and I admit I have not met her) I am not one of them. But horses for courses and all that!

Julianne Moore by the way!

ANd they really are twins aren't they. I'm glad it's not just my imagination!

Mr W looked like someone I know but they aren't famous  and in fact they don't look like that any more  - he looks like they looked when they were 18 if you get what I mean.

Mx

More new posts!!!!
NVH, what on earth did you imagine I'd be like? I've always been like this! Maybe we should all have described what we thought each other were like before we met and then we could have laughed at how wrong we were!

Charlies mum - I'm sorry you are out voted on this one....you really do look alike!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and surely it's lunch time now!.........please!
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I hardly spoke to you last night   Maybe next time. Apparently Wildcat may have one of her fettish parties and we can go round there. Minows taking carb free meat free food and I'm bringing cake!! What more could you ask for

charlied mum- you are the same person!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its a really bad photo - take a look at my gallery and you will see the real me - I'm a slob really honest!

Sorry Jules - I feel for you being told you are like me. I'm protesting on your behalf!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

carb free, meet free, dairy free - I know what about water!    

I catered for my sisters ordination earlier this year and people were amazed afterwards to know that they hadn't had any meat. I did do some dairy and carb food but I made sure there was plenty I could eat.

On the other hand we could just do a cake party....mmmmm!

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

How do we look at your gallery?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

On the photo front. Would anyone mind if it was put up at the clinic? I don't know if they would put it up but if they would it would mean that those of us still going there would be able to see it and no-one not connected with the clinic would. I was kinda joking when I said it yesterday but they do have all the baby photos up so why not one of us girls? (sorry Mr W... and boys!)
Just a thought anyway.

Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I don't get to see it that way  as I'm no longer under woking.....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hhmmm. I guess this is the anonymity issue. Perhaps NVH could pm the photo and then we caould all see it without the whole world. I don't know


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I was thinking that as most of us could get to see it at Woking that would "kill" most birds with one stone. For those that can't it could be sent privately. Maybe an email attachment if you were happy to pm someone with the photo your email address?
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OK then I'm happy to provide the venue - I can also provide water as I have a britta filter thing that I use all the time (can't drink tap water any more!) No naked ladies though! Minow - bring whatever you wish - I will make some yummy things too (I have to have 'some' meaty things in there) and of course profiteroles - can't do without those!!

Nvh - I'm sure we can work something out - although with that many of us on there, no-one would know who is who anyway! 

Sho - I dont have the fetish parties here! NO WAY! my neighbours woulod have a field day!!! all these people arriving in rubber and leather (and some men in ladies clothes!) can you imagine!  I can ask one of my friends to provide us with some of her male slaves though to serve us the nibbles!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

As long as the nibbles are just to eat and not to insert anywhere! I know what you're friends slaves are like!!!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho - what are you still doing here - go and have your salad girl!   
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'd love to! My friend has rung to say the delivery man is late so I'm having to have "lunch" here and then we're going to town. Nightmare. I've got nothing in that I actually want to eat


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

errrrmmm slaves? not sure that I could cope with that level of loyalty! 

To see my gallery just click on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php?cat=20044 and you will see me at my ... erm... best


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yep you're right - you only look like her with your photo on here, not your album. Great album though!
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow I had a quick appt and all hell broke loose, it is really sad when other people are not allowed there opinions when you are trying to simpathise with someones situation but still have your own points and I cant see anywhere where we were being insenstive we all wished her well with her pregancy and were sorry to hear of her heart attack but it has to be remembered that is a very rare outcome and certainly not the normality.

Early this year a neighbour of ours died at the age of 30 from a heart attack whilst playing football and he had never had any problems, any history etc etc and was very fit and healthy so I am sure we can all understand the hell nature delivers us all at some time.

Anyway on a happier note, I have visions of the Wildcats party with naked waiters with nothing but a apron to cover there bits!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Minow-I saw geeta a couple of times she was ok but not like Mr R   

Wildcat-I did see a mention about those tickers last year, i think your right a lot of people got offended..did you get a pm from a mod telling you then.

Sho-Have you been upsetting people AGAIN    your reading is amazing i cant understand the girl at my work who though she was crap  

Gill-Good to meet you

Deb-Ouch   sounds painful, keep your legs closed for the next few weeks wont you   

Kate-How was the darts  

Hi to everyone else
Emma


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

rather an apron than barbed wire!

Can you guess I just can't be bothered to work today. That's what a late night does for me these day!  

Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Did well thanks guys won 8-5 Yippppeee


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- yes   I don't know how it happens.....

Nevermind eh!

I have not seen these tickers and now I'm intrigued. 

minow I am also struggling to moptivate myself today. HAd to make do with a poxy tin of soup and a stale bit of bread!!!   Not amused. I'm not going shopping though because I've got my niece down next week and I'll only have to go out buy someting she'll eat so I may as well wait.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry KT     I forgot to ask!  

Well done. Good job you didn't call a sicky then!   

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't think I'd know where to begin to moptivate myself!     
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT is forbidden to play darts next time. she must attend meeting instead


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Is it legal?
the moptivating I mean!
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

In which case it can't be on a Wednesday as they are a definate no go for me as I have darts every wednesday and new league starts again soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat might know the legalities of moptivating. I'm not familiar with it myself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ouch   i just read the debate on Geeta   

Cheesy-Its safe to come out now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma have your dates changed I thought I was further behind you than 4 days


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't think I can put off lunch any longer - it won't be long before Wildcat is on here saying it's time for her next 2 hour feed and I don't think I could cope with food talk without having eaten!  
What was it during the night last night Mr W? I think it is so good of Mrs W to share it with you (not the food, just the fact that she is eating it you understand, I mean you get your own food if you want some right!)

I'm sorry the wed was my fault. Not normally like that, just that I have to go to Devon later for work. Usually I think Thur were good for most people.

You're probably right Sho, Wildcat will have come across moptivate if anyone has!

Very wise EMma   how unlike you!    
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-11 days is correct, a/f arrived on the 10th october so starting on the 30th...thats right isnt it  

Minow-yeah think i better for this once


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Do I feel a little tension in the air ?? I just tried to listen to the radio interview but it wont let me! Wildcat PLEASE HELP ME  

Hello Emma have you just woken up? 

I have zero 'Moptivation' today, Im just kind of happy doing nothing!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I got up at around 8.15 actually    and have completed 2 meetings and now eating my lunch


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo get you!  well thats you done for the day then phew!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Listen lady   i can multi task   so i am working as well  
I knew i should of made you walk alone to the car park


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just heard it on the news - when you are tired your hormonal levels go all haywire - what does that say about all of us today eh?!   
Me thinks I'll go and have a snooze!
Mx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

emma









Wheres NVH gone I want to talk to her? 

Go on Minow I dont blame you! have a nice nap


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL OK no slaves - and def not naked ones - having met some of her slaves you REALLY wouldn't want to see them naked  not a pretty site - but apparently they are useful to have around!

Emma - yeah I was told off   - I didn't know though so I am not accepting full responsibility and I did also post on here (where I post pretty much all the time anyway) and asked if people were ok - ahh well, any old ticker will do me really! What you having for lunch? I just had pitta bread with cheese, tomato, cucumber and mayo - was very tasty.

Gill - you need real player to listen to it so if you don't have this you will have to go to Realplayer site and get it - if you go to this page here you can get it for free - you only need the basic player which is listed on the right of the page.

http://uk.real.com/player/?&src=ZG.uk.home.home.hd.def

Minow - too late - see comment to Emma, I've had my mid day feed!!!

I'm supposed to be listing things on ebay - not done a single one yet, sigh also can't get moptivated 

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

A bit of Thursday afternoon humour - I was just sent this and it made me laugh:

Marriage 

        Typical macho man marries typical
        good-looking woman and after the wedding,
        he laid down the following rules:

        "I'll be home when I want, if I want and
        at what time I want
        and I don't expect any hassle from you.
        I expect a great dinner to be on table unless
        I tell you that I won't be home for dinner.
        I'll go hunting, fishing, boozing and
        card-playing when I want with my old buddies
        and don't you give me a hard time about it.
        Those are my rules!  Any comments?"

        His new bride says, "No, that's fine with me.
        Just understand that there will be sex
        here at seven o'clock every night
        whether you're here or not."


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Opps    i know it should be properly listed somewhere so people know  
Had lasgne (i know i had it last night but only a couple of mouthfalls)....the lasagne that is   
and coleslaw, banana and a scone   

Gill-Think Nvh has gone to lunch   either that or wildcat gave her the gimps mask to   keep her quiet  

Wildcat


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

love it!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No your dates are correct I thought I was longer behind you than 5 days that was all but hey ho we are getting closer and closer yippppeeee


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know   scared but cautious as always


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - how could you say that about me after last night....there was no stopping your   last night  

Gill - i'm here   just been busy for a change.

Wildcat - man slaves sounds good  

Kate - well done on the darts


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh by the way, re the photo, I don't mind anyone on here seeing me, its just anyone else outside this board if
you know what you mean


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh stop waffling and making excuses Nvh


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

NVH- I got my letter from 'Mr Ruddle'   this morning about our follow up meeting and as we were chatting last night about Gestone and additional hormone support i thought you may be interested in what he said:

"Mrs X (thats me) started to have some bleeding six days following ET and although this is early in the cycle it is not abnormal.

We hold a further four cryostored embryos and I advise using these in due course, supplementing the cycle with Asprin therapy as well as Progesterone and oestrogen as before.

The alternative is of Gestone injections, something I know has been discussed before, but I have pointed out to the couple that I havent perscribed Gestone for one of my own patients in excess of 10years, as it is a deep intramuscular injection, cant be proven anymore beneficial and can cause permanent staining to the skin.If the couple would like to consider the use of Gestone I would happily perscribe it, its just that I cannot say there is any definate benefit from it"

Love from
Mr Ruddle   xxx

What do you reckon 

Are you awake yet Minow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Pmsl   at the mrs X and also the love mr ruddle    


Yeah Minow wakey wakey


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Well it was really lovely to meet you all last night, really enjoyed the evening, hope that i have not passed my cold on to any of you, as it is in full flow today.

Sho, thank you for the lovely cake and by the way it was me that was sat by Emma  also thanks for organising the evening.

Emma, thank you for the lift, well after you lot fussing my doggies, they were so excited wth all the attention it took me ages to settle them down when i got home, they wanted to play 

Well hope everyone is well and not to tired today, i am ok as i got to have a lie in today, as day off for me

Luv Myra


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I reckon its sitting on the fence a bit on the gestone side of things.  A nurse I had spoked to, think it was  
Ann with the poney tale said that they are starting to prescribe it but it could be Mr C!
It sounds similar to what I was told, I can take it but don't think it would make a difference.  Surely bleeding on day 6
isn't right    
What can we do eh except trust their judgement I guess  

Who is the person using GESTONE - please come forward  

Emma - if you haven't got anything good to say then I suggest you keep    

Myra - get that vit c down ya!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Dont rub it in    some of us havent had days off..although minow and sho should really get themselves proper jobs   

Your little doggies are sooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, not much fun having a day off, when you have got a rotten cold and dh has gone off to Warsaw, i am still in my pjs, have got no energy 

My doggies loved you to, especially Taz he loved your car, i think he would quite liked you to have taken him for a spin in it 

Nvh, already dosed up with the vit c, lovely to meet you last night


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh poor myra, i would be making the most of d/h being away..slobbing about and watching poop on tv   

Ahhhhh i could of taken him for a spin and taken him home to keep  although my babies wouldnt be happy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ok less than 24 hours at my parents and I'm already going 

Help stop the Boredom!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

re the banned ticker, there is a post pinned on the Site news/Technical support board...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=32495.0

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have to admit I'm one of the ladies that doesn't like those tickers - probably because it was quite late on that my son died and it shows a development that my son didn't have........

^topic closed^


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Minxy   hows the f/e/t going


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Emma

FET's going fine thanks hun...had cd12 scan yesterday...follie at 17mm so ready to ovulate as usual on cd14/15...lining was little thinner than usual this month (bl00dy typical !!) but was 7.1mm so got a few days to go yet and I've been naughty and not been taking my baby aspirin regularly so started again last night !!  Got another scan tomorrow which will be cd14...then should be doing hcg trigger early hours Sat morning (despite me ovulating naturally they need to exactly time everyting) with ET planned for next Tuesday !!  Just hoping our 2 remaining snowbabies survive the thaw like our last 2 little fighters !!

How are you doing 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Glad to hear things are going as well keep taking the aspirin    good luck for next tuesday hun      and hopefully here's hoping you get a sticky bfp    

Im fine thanks just cant wait to start d/r again, so i  should be testing a couple of weeks before xmas      hopefully i will be lucky this time


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Emma....   

I know, gotta take the baby aspirin...then day before I do hcg jab I have to start the clexane and prednisolone and cyclogest and crinone and then 2 more hcg jabs during 2ww...so much for a natural unmedicated FET 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

blimey well hopefully all these drugs will be worth it hun
Good luck
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Natasha - good luck with your fet      I like you have two snow babies so keeping fingers and toes
crossed for both of us    
Gosh thats a lot of drugs    It seems they are doing everything for you in your 2ww!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh what is keeing your fingers crossed    wheres your dictionary


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

UG

Just woken up. Was suffering from sleep paralysis - anyne else get it? It's where your brain wakes up but not your body. It's realy scarey. I had my eyes open (could see the tv so i knew I was awake) but couldn't move and found breathing realy hard. Was like it for about 20 minutes. Sometimes when I get it you can hear things as well, like footsteps or see things out of the corner of you eyes like shadows etc but today it was just paralysis. I hate it sooooo much. http://www.spis.org.uk/ if you want to know more about it.
Cupa and Sho's cake to help me get over it I think!

Mx

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry mummy emma - have gone back and amended it now    i'm too tired to play fight today - can you tell  

Its very quiet today isn't it....maybe after last night everyones had enough  

Minow - thats sounds   never experienced that myself....its trying to open my eyes thats the problem!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

How many of sho's cakes have you got minow 

Im offski girls 
speak later or tomorrow
off early to bed me thinks  

enjoy your evening
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya emma... i'm having an early night too - I guess we all will

Speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma   she made me three special ones that I could eat! I had one last night, one just now and the other one I've donated to dh who is eating it now. Hoping he won't leave me for Sho as the cake is getting lots of very good comments! Sho, I need that recipe!!!!    
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm falling asleep on the sofa here - minow that sounds quite scary - I usually can't get up due to being a lazy git!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wildcat ta for the link! I can usually listen to capital online as I always have to catch up if ive missed something, I love welshy calling! it makes my morning! so I dont know why I couldnt listen to that! 

Anyway hope you all have a lovely evening!  snuggle down on this cold horrid evening and enjoy some good old telly!

Dh just arrived home and asked if I had had my hair done today as it looked nice, I didnt tell him that Ive only just showered and got dressed, what a slob I am  ^roflmao


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

So whats on telly tonight then girls as hubby just said he is going out tonight !!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emmerdale, E'enders, what not to wear, ladette to lady, then its my bed time   if not before  

Glad you all had a good evening, maybe next time for me  

love to all
cheesyb  

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oh the only one I watch out of those is eastenders


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I kind of watch the ladette to lady thing (looking for tips)  but thats about it.

Been watching old b&w movies all day.... why do I bother with a colour tv license


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oh just checked whats on tonight on yahoo and there isnt even eastenders as its some sports thing called sportsscene ? But the Bill is on ITV and the best of Dragons Den on BBC2 so at least I have something to watch !!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Eastenders is on at 7.30!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Yeah your right you are an old slob    love you really  

Kate-Put your pic back up   or one of your furbabies  

Minow-What did you do to get 3 cakes eh!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

KT dont do that! My heart started pounding then!  I love Enders  

home now Emma are we??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mmmm yes thanks gill   going to watch home and away in a bit...does anyone else watch it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yahoo I looked on this linked thats why I thought there was no Eastenders sorry dont mean to say wrong info as I watch enders too but they need to do something with the story line its getting ebry boring at the moment!!

http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/grid?lineup=uk&channels=&genres=&title=&normalized=&range=&startdate=&starthour=&starttime=1161316800&endtime=1161324000&delta=n&chspid=&chname=&.intl=uk


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Right, that's me packed and ready to go girls so I'll say bye for now.
Hope you all have great weekends. I'm back Sunday so may pop on then if not *see* you all on Monday.
Enjoy your tv fests tonight!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma I will get a picture of my other cat Pepsi tonight and put that up he is a scream we got him as a kitten when our eldest GSD was a puppy and this cat seems to think he is a dog, he sits and begs for food, chases off the foxes, pants like a dog and wags his tail when he is happy!!

Bye Minow enjoy your weekend catch you next week

ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye minow  

Kate-ahhhh pepsi sounds lovely  now does my Jasmine look like a cat   

Myra-You should put an updates pic of your two up there cute


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jasmine looks lovely very much like my little girl cat Maddie who passed away this year.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh poor maddie..rip   Maddie

Right im off 

Kate have a nice evening
night all
Emmaxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!

Well everyones buggered off.

Mionw- I'll get that recipe to you. I'll send you the 8" recipe as most people tend to have tins that size. Let me know if you don't and what size tins you have and I'll tailor the recipe accordingly.

I'm really tired today and as for you Emma, I am now registered self employed so  

Wildcat- thanks for the pm, and thanks for the cake compliments  

See you gals later


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there everyone

Just wanted to say how lovely it was to meet you all in person last night.  I really enjoyed it and thanks again for the lift home Emma.  Glad your car was okay Gill!!

Sho - thank you so much for organising last night and especially for the lovely cake, it was delicious  

Myra - hope you're over the worse now, glad you still made it.  The doggies are gorgeous!

Sarah - sorry your not having a good day, hope your feeling a bit better now

Barney - thanks for everything last night - hope your mum was still up whne you got in and taht you had fun shopping

Very tempted to get a reading from Lesley now after hearing all your experiences!

Went to the hospital this morning (was strange to think we'd been in the carpark about 9 hours previous!).  A lot of it was just going over the cycle, I've learnt so much from you lot that it all made sense but DP looked quite baffled by it!  He looked particularly green when she went through the injections so I guess I'll be doing those myself!  Looks like I'll be starting D-R in early Jan!  Can't wait to get started now!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Just a quickie from me to say Wildcat, i'll email you the pic over now.

Emma - lovely pic of jasmine hun  

Sho - i reckon you should share your recipe with us all  

Yawn yawn... have a good one!  Bet we'll all be in for an early night, well
the ones that were dirty stop outs last night anyway


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry I didn't come last night.  At my ET I spoke to Mr R about the fact I had really bad pains right up high in my abdomen and he said it was because when they took the eggs the ovary bled badly and some blood went up into my colon and was irrating the bowel, and best to rest, so I thought it best to stay at home rather than take a risk.

But I'm soooo disappointed I missed the chance to meet you all!

Please - has anyone got any photos - I'd love to see what you all look like!

Steffanx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Only just been able to get on as had a really busy day.
Sho....thankyou so much for a great evening....it was so nice meet everyone and your cakes were delicious.......best thing i ate all night.
It was so nice being amongst people that just know......it really helped and i really do appreciate from the bottom of my heart all that you girls have done for me.
Myra...glad you are feeling better....your little fur babies are so gorgeous
Lucy...i am so sorry to hear your sad news....know just how you feel  
Charlies Mum...glad op went ok....hope your feeling a bit better know
Wildcats....looking forward to a night round yours........ 
Steffan...hope your feeling better
Kate...did you win at darts
Sorry i didnt manage to chat to everyone,,,karen, Sarah, Jennifer, Minow...nex time ok 
hugs and    to you all
xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Firstly apologies, I know this is being debated endlessly at the moment (and that I actually spoke to some of you last night) about it but I am a bit concerned after reading a post on another thread from someone who is being treated at Woking who has been told that they will only transfer one embryo no matter how much she argues.

Mr R was pretty insistent about only transfering one and wrote in the letter to my doctor that he had agreed to transer one due to my age (Im 31 next week).  At the time we were inclined to take his advice but one of the main 'selling' points was that we could freeze any unused embryos and use them in FET and that overall the odds were about the same.  It was only later that someone pointed out that we may not have any of a good enough quality to freeze and it's for that reason I would like to wait until we know the quality/quantity we get before deciding.  My understanding from chatting to a few people also treated at Woking is that we could change our mind any time up until ET.  At the appointment today I ticked 1 or 2 and the nurse was fine about that and said that ultimately it was our choice.

The lady in question was only 26 so maybe that's why, but I'm just worried we're going to have a battle on our hands now if we do want two transferred  .

Ali - was lovely to meet you even if we didn't get a chance to chat this time.  As you say, next time... x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry not been round much today girls, been manic today!!

NVH - I'd love to see the photo from last night.

KT - glad you won!!

Luc - sorry to hear your news hon..    

Steffan - you rest up and take care of yourself..

Karen - glad you got your dates for starting     

Hi all you other lovely ladies.... xxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!!

Steffan- never mind, we won't hold it against you. Blood in the colon!!!! AAaahhh don't like the sound of that at all.

Karen- glad you're appointment went well. I think I will probably be starting in January as well so we'll be cycle buddies. I think there are a few people waiting til the new year. Exciting!!

Myra- Sorry I didn't get over to chat to you. I 'll make sure I do next time.

I'm STARVING!!!!!! I've had more than enough ccalories today so ~I think the only solution is to go to bed and forget about it.

Karen just seen you last post.

I honestly don't know. I think people on here have said that if you are over 30, they give more choice as to 1 or 2 embryos, but if you are under 30 its 1. I know I will be pushing for 2 and hope that me being border line 30 I'll be able to persuade them. If they didn't say anything today I wouldn't worry about it. I believe MR R has a thing about 2 embryos and tends to push for 1 but if you are allowed to have two put back, and fight for it, I'm sure he'll roll over. He seems to for Emma anyway (the minx)  

Don't worry about it, but perhaps ring them if its on your mind a lot.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Karen...cant help you much on the 1/2 transfer......i have always had 2 put back and had my first go when i was 38...i think its an age thing. I have never had any good enough to freeze. or enough even. I am sure you will have plenty being so young and have lots of brothers or sisters in the freezer too.
Hope it goes well for you...have everything crossed. Was it you who said you are tempted to get a reading done or was that Sarah......i am also considering but a bit scared that i may hear things i dont like.
Fingers.......we missed you last night


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll be asking Mr R about it when I see him for sure

How you feeling Ali? Any thoughts about things? Or are you just taking it easy for a bit?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Good evening everyone!

First of all I would like to say how much I enjoyed last night. It was lovely to meet you all at last but I am sorry that I didn't have a chance to chat to you all, next time for sure! Wildcat, I would definetely be up to meeting up again at your house, just let me know when!

*Karen* - I think that as you have ticked the 1/2 embies and the nurse has said that ultimately it is your choice it will be fine. I think Mr R advises but I think you make the final decision. Good luck with everything. 

*Ali * - Sorry that I didn't get a chance to talk properly to you last night. Hope you are doing OK 

*Sho * - Thanks for organising last night and your cakes were fab! Oh, btw, my meal was fine! 

*Steffan * - Sorry you caouldn't make it. Hope you are feeling OK.

I am going to have to make this short and sweet as my mum is down visiting and I have left her and DH watching TV downstairs! She sat up waiting for me last night (bless!), it was lovely to see her. Lots of shopping planned for tomorrow. 

Oh, was going to ask, is peppermint tea the only thing that helps for being bloated/ having trapped wind, etc. I am suffering already, last time it only got painful a few days befor EC and then after ET. Thanks girls, I am sure that one of you has a magic cure!! 

xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you fingerscrossed/Sho - would be lovely to be cycle buddies.  As you say there are a few starting in Jan on here, here's hoping for lots of BFP'S in the new year   

At the end of the day if I feel two is the right decision at the time, I'll just have to stand my ground (and dp can be quite firm when he wants!).  One minute I feel so positive and the next I'm almost finding things to worry about.  Sorry for going on when I don't even know there's a problem - especially when so many of you have already been through so much.

Thanks Ali. Yes I am thinking of getting one done,  I've always been so sceptical about things like this but after hearing everyone's experience I'm very tempted. Like you I'm just a bit worried she'll tell me something I don't want to hear.  Really hope you are okay and that you're taking care of yourself xxx

Thanks Barney - have fun tomorrow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Barney

Now I think it does help the bloating, but I think I have read on this thread that you are ok to drink it till the 2WW. I believe it can encourage uterine contractions in the sme way raspberry leaf does. I think Emma knows a bit about this. Try it now though you're fine whether I'm right or wrong now.

It was lovely talking to you as well. Hope the parental visit goes well 

Karen how you feel is absolutely natural. You will feel a bit up and down at times. The trick is not to get stressed about feeling negative just let the negativity pass over you if you can. You'll be fine I'm sure.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho, Karen and Barney.......i am fine...thanks. Will be having a break from treatment for a few months and hope that by then i may persuade DH to have one more go, maybe March/April time. 
Will be following all the progress on here and have my fingers and toes crossed for you all/
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Great don't go anywhere


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ah...thanks Sho


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies or is it still night time  


No i havent pooped the bed thought i would get into the office for 7.30 this morning and be home by 2pm 


Ali-You dont go anywhere missy you belong here and when your ready you can start again 

Karen-i was told by Mr R at our cons appt in may that he would recommend 1 embie back and told us the risks of having two. however we signed for two and when it came to e/t he did say it was our choice and after a debate with d/f we decided on two and Mr R smiled like we had made the right choice   he did say though if i was 30 or under he wouldnt of given us that choice which we would of gone with as he can refuse to treat us, which he mentioned in the 1st cons appt. go on honey get your reading  

Steffan-Ohhh ouch that sounds painful you were probably better off resting, hope your feeling better 

Barney-peppermint tea is fine i took it right up to the morning of e/t and it works fairly quickly after 1 cup my trapped wind had gone   poor d/f   but dont take it once those embies are in 

Nvh-Thought you were having an early night


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

I'm in a bad mood this morning . Weighed myself and put on 2 1/2 pounds through pre-period swell. Pisses me off. Happens every month. I have been known to put on as much as half a stone through water or whatever it is the causes me to puff up before my period. Not happy

As a result I'm not going to bother going out or anything. rraaaahhhh


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies - wow Emma, you are up early, well I suppose if it means you get to go home at 2 it's worth doing, especially on a Friday!

Karen - I'm assuming you've now had your first consultation meeting but as yet haven't signed a consent form? When you fill in the consent form there is a box where you state if you want 1 or 2 - just put 2 in there and they have to do that. Mr R does have a thing about not doing 2 to under 30's which is what he made Bendy do, but if I remember rightly she has now said he will let her have 2 next time as the first go didn't work. So I think you will be ok to have 2. Just be firm and state you are aware of the risks of twins and you are prepared to take that risk. Most people do have 2 put back (unless like me on the first go I only had 1 anyway)

Ali - don't go anywhere honey! I'm sure DH will come around - especially when you tell him about all the  's we are going to see on here over the next few months!

Steffan - I hope you are ok now, so sorry you couldn't make it the other night - it seems as though we are having a get together again, perhaps in a few weeks so we will get to meet you!

Nvh, I'll be getting my email in a sec, I see that the pic is in there - I will put it on my ftp (webspace) and post a link to it, no-one outside of this thread will see it.

Sho - I hate it when you put on AF weight - makes me feel crappy (as well as the back ache, cramps and general moodiness!) so I hear you - take a day out, rest up on the sofa and slob out to the tv (like me!) it's friday so who cares...

Barney - I heard that peppermint teas can help, but if you are prone to miscarriage it might not be good for you, so best thing to do is some stretching excercises and see if you can just fart lots!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-  i liked your post to barney


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys,

Well weather is starting to look a bit better today, glad of that as we are going to a wedding reception tonight so is nice to know they will have the sun shining on them

Kate x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma- how many cats do you have?? Everytime I look on here it seems you have another one.

Wildcat- I'm glad you know what I'm talking about. It's weird this time. Thescales say I've put weight on, but I don't feel like I have. Very strange. Never the less, Af is on the way. Bracing myself for her to kick me up the **** for a few days. Good thing about losing a little weight is periods tend to be shorter and a bit less painful.

Barney- hows your visit with your mum going?

Karen - I know how you feel about this 1/2 business. With all the stuff thats been in the news I don't think anyone knows where they stand on this issue.

Still sulking!! Have  a towel on my head because I'm trying to give my hair a treatment. Will now ring Hammersmith AGAIN. they don't realise I'm pre menstrual so they're in for a shock!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I have 3 cats   i love them sooooooooo much  

Kate-I love pepsi she looks like a right madam though...have a nice time tonight


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Sho I have some news to cheer you up! DH scoffed your cake which was in the fridge (waiting for me I may add)  and said "it was the best carrot cake or possibly the best cake he had ever eaten!" has that put a smile on your face?  

Emma I had a PMSL flashback last night of you openly admitting that you ramdomly burst into song  go on tell everyone what you sing! dare ya 

Wildcat when were you thinking of a get together?

Karen dont you stand for any of Mr Ruddles lip! you tell him what you want! 

Hi Barney have fun with your Mum 

Ali dont you move a muscle you belong here


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Emma apart from Pepsi is a boy I am surrounded by them

I have a hubby who is male obviously
2 dogs again male's
2 Cats again male

so hopefully we will get a son to add to the houseful!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all,

I'm have a pretty hectic day for a change   and leaving early for acu today. (Around 2.30ish)
Waiting for af to show again  

Hopefully i'll manage to get at some stage this afternoon  

Hope you all have a lovely Friday, sorry for no personals as I haven't even got time to read
through the posts!

Catch ya later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ooh gill!! compliments indeed. Tell your husband thanks very much.

I hope you all are remembering me when your friends are announcing they're getting married. I'm a pauper now with no money 

thanks Gill

KT, I've just realised that I'm surrounded by males as well. Both my cats are male as well as my husband (obvioulsy). I need a girl then to even things out 

Wildcat- do you think you will find out the gender of your little one?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate  hun just getting you back  HE is lovely...maybe he is gay and thats why he looks like a little madam 

Gill-What "Kumbiar my lord ....lalalalala"  might do it tonight   you tell if you like 

Nvh-What you are leaving work early  [fly][/fly] a/f dance for you hun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

what a surprise Emmas knocking off early!! And before you say anything, I'm and entrepreneur


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just had a look  one of the threads talking about the one or two embryo argument. i found this on the BBc website:

"The group recommended the HFEA should redefine their guidelines so that single embryo transfer is used for the women most likely to become pregnant from IVF (based on age, embryo quality and the number of treatment cycles they have undergone). "

I don't think we have anything to worry about. It seems to me from this that the practice at Woking will remain the same. From what you ladies have told me Mr R practices the same guidelines anyway.

Hope that helps Karen


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - damn right we will - have to wait ages before we can tell though   I want to know everything, but I'm the queen of being impatient! 

Emma - glad you liked my advice to Barney - I thought it was very good advice! (I wanted to find a farting smiley but all I could find was the loo one!)still it made me chuckle!

We have 3 cats here - 2 boys and a girl. A few years ago we had 6! sadly we lost 3 to the road we used to live on


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-at 16 weeks they can tell, but you will have to pay for a private scan, my friend just found out she was having a boy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey just noticed you're 8 weeks up the duff!!   yay

If I had twins I would want to know. I think you have to be prepared with twins. as the Army saying goes

   Planning and Preparation Prevents **** Poor Performance

After all the knocks of IVF I think I would want to know with a singleton as well. Is it 20 wks when they tell you that.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy friday all

Feeling a bit poorly this morning - I think I may be coming down with Myra's cold. Not the best preparation for next week's transfer so will be having a relaxing weekend and telling dh he has to wait on me hand and foot.

Karen - I had one put back on the first cycle as we thought we would go with the clinic's advice - it didn't work but we do have four frosties and I certainly don't regret having only one put back even though it didn't work. We will be going for two with the frosties definitely, as the success rates are lower anyway. From what I remember about et day it was our final decision but there wasn't much discussion about it as we agreed with Mr Ruddle. DH and I decided that in an ideal world we would rather have one baby at a time but obviously if it comes down to not having a baby or having twins I know which one I want! 

Sho - I would love to have your carrot cake recipe as the cakes were so delicious! Sorry to hear that you are feeling pre-menstrual. I always feel fat and generally get a nice big spot to go with the weight gain too...

Steffan - sorry to hear you haven't been feeling great and couldn't make it on Weds - hope you are feeling better now.

Ali - glad to hear that you're not going anywhere.

Hello to everyone else and have a great Friday and weekend. Dh and I would love to get a cat but we are going to wait until we move to a house (in a flat at the moment).


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

they can tell the sex as early as 14 weeks "ish" but it is normally confirmed at the 20 week scan and they dont offer anymore (number of reasons   ) so you have to ask.

Have a lovely weekend all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't think I can afford any more scans Woking charge £125 which I think is damn expensive for 5 minutes! Those 4D scans are cheaper (based on time) Perhaps we will win euromillions tonight then we can buy a scanning machine! lol (which I'd let you all borrow!)

Sho, thanks - this is a HUGE milestone for me, never made it this far before. Still terrified though.

Here is the picture of us lot at the restaurant!

http://www.ellyart.co.uk/blog/ninos_meeting.jpg


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Yeah sorry your right 14wks they can sometimes tell but 20wks confirms it...

Wildcat-I was looking at those 3 and 4/d scans we will def get them done, and comes with loads of pics and a cd and you can add music to it costs £250ish but well worth i think


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

those 4D scans look ace!! I don't know if I would have one because you can see the face, and I'd like the surprise of seeing what they look like, but they are so interesting aren't they.

wildcat- I can understand how you feel. You'll feel a bit better in four weeks time I bet


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma yeah, DH parents are going to pay for ours which will be around 24 weeks I think. They just paid for SIL to have thiers as they are now 6 months pg and they were so amazed with it they will buy ours too! I'm not going to complain!  SIL didn't want to know the sex but they showed us some of the photos and I'm sure I saw a little pair of balls in there on one shot! I'm sure they are having a boy!! I'm not allowed to point that out to them though  

Sho, I hope so - we still have many hurdles to jump, and I remember every day that while everything is ok right now things can go wrong still, so I'm taking each day as it comes. I can't look too far forward at this point, but I'm sure we will be able to once we are past that 12 week marker!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

that picture is great!

thanks for putting it on Wildcat, and thanks NVH for taking it.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

just spoke to Epsom hospital regarding bubs results and they have said that they are chasing my results every other day now because my ivf cons (mr r ) has sent them a letter asking for the results asap.  good old mr r like to see he is kicking butt...they are chasing again monday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad to see that they are doing all they can to get your results, must be so frustrating  

Wildcat - thanks for putting the photo up  

They've got the indian ladies in our restuarant doing a full banquet today! can't wait!! 

I have a dilemma that I need some help with please!
I have a property that I am renting....need new tennants....
Do I take a professional couple or a single mother who has a 9 moth old baby (27 years) and is on income support at the moment. Apparantly
she has exteneded maternity leave, but will be going back to work in Jan/Feb.
Hmmmmmmmmm    please help!  By the way I am very precious about the property as it was my first house that i bought
on my own, so don't want any old tom dick or harry in it. 

Back to work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Thats a tough one.....depends on what the girl is like...is she rough or not   i would go with the professional couple if i was you...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I was trying to be tactful emma    
But as we are on the subject I was thinking exactly the same!  But as I found out she is going back 
to work I thought she might be ok  And at 27 she should be sensible - shouldn't she 
I don't have the balls to meet her and then say no...I would feel really   
But then the prof couple might have gang bangs or something


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mmmmmm you sound like you want to go for the mum, so go for her then......but will she be able to afford it when she isnt on benefits


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

difficult one as she am sure if absolutely fine but unfortuantely its the minority that "can" tar brush the rest, so to protect yourself, I would say professional couple  

Emma, congrats on getting some progress on the results     

Super, super photo by the way, you all look like your having fun  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - look at it another way - you have a choice, but either one could go wrong as anyone is capable of not paying their rent (although I never would!) so ask yourself this:  If the professional couple didn't pay could you kick them out?  And if the mother with a small child didn't - equally could you kick her out?  I think the couple would be easier to let go as no-one would want to kick out a single mum. 

I would go with the couple.


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi all

ive read this page of posts and your talking about 4d scans etc i thought there was only one kind of scan can anyone shed some light on the subject for me and where your getting these proces etc from/

hope your all well, i should be starting down regs end of dec i cant wiat

i saw the photo you all look like your having fun  

love tara


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I believe it's only a problem if you don't get picked or invited 



NVH said:


> But then the prof couple might have gang bangs or something


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

tara - Google will come to your rescue  I *think* the 4D scans are the same as normal ones but the software they use to display the results in different, so you can "see" a proper baby in the womb.

There are a lot of places around the UK that offer the service and it seems to be around the £200+ mark for a session. The one my SIL went to was an hour long session with still photos and a DVD thrown in

try here : http://www.a4dbaby.com/?gclid=CKOTpYvHh4gCFRZpMAodRyJXDQ for more info

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Tara the 4D ones are 3D plus movement. You see the whole baby rather than the "slice through" that you get with normal scans and you also see the baby move in real time. You can see blinking, yawns, smiles all kinds of facial movement. It is amazing but pricey I believe


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks i think its a little over priced but im a sucker for things like that hahaha

love tara


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Emma, Debs and Wildcat for your thougths! Oh and MrW for your comments  
I guess I am with you lot and think the pro couple would be easier tennants.  

Emma - it has crossed my mind to if the mother would be able to really afford the rent/bills when she starts
working as well as child care    a lot to fork out on one salary!

Thanks guys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Thats what i said dim wit   

Cheesy-Have a lovely half day and a good time tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes i know mother !


----------



## Dominokitten1 (May 15, 2005)

..............    ..........you and your mouth Tash!!!!!!!!! Lol!!!!!!!! No wonder the word potty mouth was invented.....just for you!!! Lol  

Just thought I would pop in and say Helloooooo and see how your cycle is going? Hope your feeling ok darls? What have you been up 2?

I've just had yuk AF and its the 3rd time in the last 3 months that AF has lasted for only 2 days instead of 5?? Weird!

Hope to catch you online sometime, miss chatting and look forward to meeting up very soon x

Lol and hugs..........be good! 

Domino x (S)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Domino....oopps you caught me in the act  
That emma is a fiesty number, she brings out the worst in me!    
Its really strange that your af is only lasting 2 days, surely your body should be back to normal now    Have you
tried speaking to your doc about it?
I am waiting for af to show....have baseline scan nxt weds so hope it shows before then  
Not sure about dates for going to W yet....after that fight with my sis during de-regs I thought I should stay away
this time!   Will let you know tho, it should be sometime in the next few weeks I guess, before the 2ww anyway, if I get
that far!
Hopefully speak to you soon....these lot on here would love your rude pics on msn!  they're a bit pervy on here!   

Take care hun and keep smiling


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh potty mouth aye   

Thanks Domino for that info


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Better than gutter!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you are a gutter,sewer,potty mouth


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Natasha under my professional hat I would suggest that the professional couple will be your better choice as they should look after the property and they have two incomes to pay the rent with, the single mum means you will have potentially a child trashing the place if the mum isnt concerned about it as she doesnt own it.  If any of clients asked me the same questions I would always recommend the professional couple I am sorry but thats the way we always go as we haev always had less complaints from professional tenants landlords than child and single parent families


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

At least I don't smell like any of those!....did you not notice me moving to the other end of the table! Thats why Myra
sat next to you, cause she had a blocked nose    

Thanks Kate - you've just put my mind at rest!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

watch it titch  


mmmmm eating lemon cheesecake from m&s...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know oink oink


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm off to acu now....thanks for the   emma! Everyone else has gone a bit  

WE'RE ONLY KIDDING EVERYONE  

Hopefully speak to you all later


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - I owe you an apology!! When I replied to your posting earlier I replied to Sho! DOH - I'm having a bit of a dippy week, my brain has turned to mush and I have trouble remembering my own name! So apologies - I must pay more attention! (I mean it's not like I'm busy with anything else at the moment!)

You can send me to the


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Can someone tell me who everyone is on the photo please?
(and where it the Photo of MrW's goldfish?)

Not much on the personals front (sorry) 
Am feeling very tired and sore at the moment and too scared to try a no2 with the stitch in place (sorry  ) just in case 

Thanks
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Did you enjoy your banquet


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon all

Deb- i'm the one with the Afro!!   Mr W is the man  

Wildcat- I did notice your faux pas, but I  thought everyone would know what you were on about and so let have your dippy moment.   At least you've got an excuse for it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho just pm'd you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

spill the beans on who everyone is then!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Im the one with the red hair - just call me dipstick


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im the one with the long brown hair next to wildcat not looking at the camera   im very shy you know


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Debs that stitch won't shift I'm sure, it might just feel a bit strange when you do a No2   

Sarah x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am assuming Gill is the one sitting down in the balck top next but one to Elly??

Coming on girls testing you knowledge of whose names you remember


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Right front row is Emma, Wildcat, Myra (me), Ali, Jules and Monkeylove
Back row is Mr Wildcat (obviously) Barney ?, NVH, Sho, Minow, Karen, Gill and Sarah ?

Not bad for someone with the flu, so ill today, have only just got up.

Monkeylove, hope that you dont have my cold as it is a real bad one


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

NVH - a sewer, potty mouth .. and yet she looks so petite and innocent - who'd-a-thunk ? ? ?!!

Charlie's Mum - I couldn't find any goldfish shoes in time, but I was wearing a rather spiffy pair of cowboy boots with bright red flames all over them and no-one noticed !!! --> http://www.cowboyboots.de/popup_image.php/pID/525/imgID/0


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma I've just pmed you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done Myra !!!
Nice boots Mr W


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Probably got most of them wrong!!
Brain is abit muddled with my flu


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I wish I had been there for the meal. You lot are soooooo not what I had pictured in my head 
Whens the next meet up?

Minow  Hope you feel better soon hun.

MrW - How could they NOT notice your stunning footwear? 


(p.s. No2 fear overcome  )


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

sorry.....


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Myra - sorry to hear that you are still feeling ill - poor you, especially with dh away. I am hoping this is just a cold - having a lemsip now and fingers crossed I can stop it before it really develops. So annoying when I have been living healthily for the last couple of weeks. The late night on Weds probably didn't help though. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Myra - some of you look exactly how I imagine and others look completely different - now you won't know who I am if I introduce myself at Woking!!  

Emma - shy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh Monkeylove poor you, have a good rest over the weekend, thats the last thing you need at the mo 

Emma shy my 

Myra hope your not feeling too rubbish my love  

Sho can I pince the carrot cake recipe from you please 

nice boots Mr W  and well done on reaching the 8 week mark you two  

Hi to all of you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Gill

Feel awful, legs like jelly also got really tight feeling in my chest, i know that i proably have a chest infection, but to drained to even go to the doctors as dh is away so i would have to walk.
He is back tomorrow, so i will get him to take me to the walk in centre, hopefully they can give me some antibiotics, think i need an inhaler as i am finding it hard to breath, poor me.
Hope that you are ok.

I am hopin that Monkeylove has not got my flu as i will feel awful if she has especially as she is currently having tx, should have stayed at home  spreading my germs around

Luv Myra and flu


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Also get the wicked   today, so that is not helping, glad i got it in away as i was 2 days late and was panicking as i am normally spot on the day, must have been delayed by not feeling well, i will be on cycle day 15 when i go for my first appointment, so think it will be after xmas for me, the way i feel at the moment maybe that will be a good thing.

Hugs to all, well pretend hugs as you dont want my germs

God you can tell i am feeling sorry for myself as i am waffling, just ignore me, dont feel quite so lonely when siting here typing to all of you, although back is starting to hurt now, i am falling apart

See you all later


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Had my acu and off to homebase now!  
Just thought I would let you khow (kate, emma, wildcat, Mr w and anyone else that commented) that i
met the lady with the baby and she had a brand new car and seemed really nice, like us lot if you can 
call us normal!  I knew i shouldn't have seen her!  
Well i'm jumping the gun a bit as I don't even know she is interested and i have another viewing on tues!

By the way - Emma and shy should not be used in the same sentence!  

MrW, I am innocent, its emma, she leads me astray   

Sorry for the ME ME ME post but everyone else does it, so thought why not!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill let me kow what size tins you have at home and I'll pm you the right recipe for your tins.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Please can i have the recipe too as i was the one who suggested carrot cake  

Nvh-  at the me post  and I DO NOT LEAD YOU ASTRAY LADY  

Myra-Glad a/f finally turned up but on top of the flu too    hope you get better soon cuddle up to those pooches of yours 

Gill- watch it i do get shy sometimes you know


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Myra      you keep nice and warm and lots of fluids for you my girl!  You are allowed to ramble, I hate being ill and because we are women we battle on for too long before admitting defeat! you wallow matey you are allowed! 

Sho Ive got 8" tins I think! they are the average yeah? 

NVH enjoy homebase    are they doing Karoke there tonight then?

Emma sorry


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

come on gill dont be a cry baby now


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls.....great photo Wildcat...shame Emmas not looking at the camera...probably gassing as usual.
Myra...think i have caught your germs, have a really sore throat...  
...glad to see AF has arrived, hope you and Monkeylove are feeling a bit better today.
Nice to see Emma and NVH getting on   
Glad you girls are happy for me to hang around still.
What are people up to this weekend.....although i think its gonna be wet. I have a week off now as its half term but no plans as yet. 
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-watch it    how are things with you hun a nice week off you lucky bugger  

Gill-I could sing Kumbiahhhhhhhh at homebase if there is karoke


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Girls

I have not eaten since Wed, well not much anyway, think i could manage one of Shos carrot cakes though

Ali, so sorry


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

myra think i have it on the way too as i started sneezing today and woke up with sore throat yesterday...been taking 1000mg of vitc so hopefully wont get any worse OR ELSE


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh god, maybe i should just crawl back into bed as i think i am spreading my germs on here 

Sorry everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Myra   im joking hun


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

lol, gotta phone in sick again in a minute, they ae going to love me, supposed to be at work at 7.30 tomorrow, i just cant do it, legs wont carry me there so they will just have to manage, although do not get paid for time of sick, they are so tight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

But myra you hardly have anytime off   thats so unfair


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Myra - please don't feel bad! I really don't think I have flu to be honest - just a cold. Just about to eat some clementines for some vit c. You get yourself back to bed and make sure dh takes you to the doctors tomorrow.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I know, and also my company say that they support people going through infertility, but have since found out that is down to your manager, well i dont stand any chance then as i am sure she hates me


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...please can you tell me what is the dose of Vit c and aspirin you take........and do you take this all the time or just when you start TX......  ....love ya   
Myra.....i am  not that bad...it was worth it anyway as i got to meet you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

monkeylove


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

oh Ali  i am feeling all emotional


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-i always take 1000mg of vitc per day on top of my pregnacare and apparently this also helps with thickening your womb lining...i take 75mg of baby aspirin from the day i start d/r its soluble...love you too


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

when does woking open again after xmas'


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Im not sure hun ask them at your cons appt or call them


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

thank hun, heres me expecting you to know everything, so luv


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

that was meant to be sorry not so


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i understood


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I am trying to pluck up the courage to call work, they are so horrible, they make you feel guilty for being ill, everyone elses just does what they like but i am not like that, i hate letting people down


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh no - I go away for a couple of hours and eveyone is really







I hope you are all taking good care of yourselves (I'm not doing names cos I'm crap at that today!) get a good night's sleep and stay in bed tomorrow. Echinacea also helps with colds.

I'm staying off laptop for a bit - I have a nasty headache so I'll bid you good night (trying not to take paracetamol)

Have a lovely weekend all
xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh dear everone sounds really grim.

Myra you sound poorly please tuck yourself up nice and warm and spoil yourself. It does sound as though you need more carrot cake to make you better......where is Sho when we need her

I'm enjoying the pregnyl effects on my boobs (not)- I'd forgotten how sensitive they could be. I'm trying not to think about it all too much as it could be the drugs or AF about to start. 

I've just made cauliflower cheese for Si from scratch. He loves it and needs cheering up. He's getting wound up about a big work do tomorrow and is blaming me for being emotional on my drugs - cheek

Sarah x


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I hope you don't mind me just popping in to your thread but I just have a few questions to ask about Woking Nuffield and would be really grateful for any feedback.

We are currently at UCH but our first ICSI cycle was cancelled earlier this month due to my poor response to Menopur (450 all the way through stimming) as I only had 3 good follies and we converted to IUI.  Unfortunately, it did not work.  At the time they abandoned, the doctor told me that they would not treat me again (for IVF/ICSI), which I thought was rather harsh but I have a follow-up appointment with the consultant on Tuesday and will see what he says.

We are keen to get going again quickly and reckon we will probably need to change clinic.  I know Woking Nuffield gets excellent results but could you tell me if they are sympathetic to poor responders (also my FSH is not that great).  We are also considering the Lister.

Could anyone tell me

Do you have to produce a certain number of follies before they'll proceed to EC?
Do they use different drugs regimes during stimming? Obviously, I don't respond to Menopur very well but might to another type? 
What's the highest dosage of Menopur they will give you?

Many thanks in advance for any advice, I hope to be joining you soon and best of luck with all your treatment   .

Tottie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Night night  

Myra-Have you called them yet  

Sarah-do a ticker hun then we can see where you are in the 2ww


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all...

Got really excited in homebase cause all the   stuff was out! 

Sorry to hear about all the poorly people   hope you feel better soon

I thought i would introduce you to my fish 'dolphin'  unfortunately all our other fish died   and dolphin is the only one left.  There is a crab in the tank but its hiding    You can feed dolphin by hand to and she even does some tricks.....I love her  

Sho - i think you should share the recipe with all of us  

Welcome tottie - there is no set protocol for nuffield, they try different protocols depending on your situation. I know they also use Gonal F and something else on the short protocol.  They are very busy though and getting an appointment at this time of year might be a struggle!
Good luck though!

Emma - the banquet was lovely!

Hopefully the acu today will bring on af!  

Sarah - sorry to hear you have sore boobs, just keep them hoisted up at all times! 

Ali - i'm on 2 x aspirin, taking vit c and co-enzyme q10, omega 3 and so much more!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tottie-Welcome hun   
Sorry your previous tx'x didnt work  

I not sure i can answer your questions as i was the opposite and over responded   we are all put on menopur for stimms and some people who dont stimm to well are either put on the short protocol and the drugs changed slightly...i know that mr riddle one of the consultants at woking said to one of the girls they will accept someone with an fsh of 15   also not sure what the max dose is of menopur as again i over responded..maybe on of the other girls could answer your questions....have you tried calling woking pm me if you want there number...the waiting list for private patient is about 6-8mths so i would get your gp to refer you asap 

Nvh-why 2 aspirin hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

love your fish dolphin   he is tiny isnt he..how does he eat out of your hands


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

They are being s they say that they cannot cover my shift and that i wll need to come in, how dare they what a cheek, so much for support


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

i will go and breath all my germs o them, hope they all get my flu


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I like to call her a she not that I can see a gash or a willie or anything    She's really sweet, you dangle the flakes in the water and she takes them off you! Dolphin came out a little smaller than she really is...have to buy her a boyfriend  

2 aspirin cause my lining is on the thin size, so Mr C told me to take 2!  Have been for a while now, it better bloody work  

I had a heated lamp on my tum today to help bring on af!  felt like going to sleep  

Myra - thats out of order


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, gash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-If you ill dont go in stuff em   they cant sack you or anything cause your ill 


Hope a/f comes...did you see my dance i did for you earlier


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oh yeah forgot to say...noticed that the argc thread girls were commenting on sho etc having their debate yesterday pmsl    go and have a look, they even put the woking link on there so they could see it escalate  

Sho,minow and kate you better watch yourselves


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I know that your right Emma, but i am so stupid, i hate letting people down, maybe i will phone in the morning and say sorry but just to ill to come in, what can they do (nothing)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

i saw that as well


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the af dance   no one else bloody bothered  

Gonna have a sneaky peek at argc..they better know that I am a women possessed on
buserilin     Wish they would chill tho, we are all in the same boat after all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-yeah i know....i will leave those debates to minow and sho


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

nvh        

not much of a dance but hey better than nothing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

nvh-Your really boring me tonight   cant you liven me up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You're not exactly a barrel of laughs are you   what am i, the bloody entertainment  
And if you're asking me for some girl on girl action to liven you up then you can think again women!  

thanks myra


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

Watch Corrie that will give you a laugh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh by the way emma - what ya gonna do about your stalker


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh   no thanks  

Myra-Your right..ladies im off now to watch corrie then eastenders 
Have a nice weekend 
Nvh-Dont know what to do


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nite Nite Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

nite nite everyone


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

see ya em....we'll make a plan and get it sorted  

have a good one


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladues!

Sorry i didnt make it to the meet, my bloody laptop broke. it needed a new hide drive.....im so plaesed im back up and running!

How was it, havent read much as there is pages of chatting sonce i was on here last week sometime!

Glad bubs is ok Wildcat, its great for you!  

Em - we will be a few days apart on this treatment!

KT glad af arrived at last!

Hello and love to everyone!

Bendyxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hiya bendy, sorry you couldn't make it to the meet, you had better watch out cause emma is on the war path! i'm sure she will have a few words to say    actually when doesn't she  

Anyway I am off for the evening....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening

Gill and Emma I have pmed you

Tottie- hello and welcome. I can't give you any advice I'm afraid because I'm yet to receive treatment at Woking. From what I've seen from the other girls, they do have a varied treatment. I think this is a good sign that the treatment is catered to the person and is flexible. I hope it all works out for you.

Sorry there are so many sickies!! Pull yourselves together women    you'll only suffer twice when your men decide they have caught man flu off you!!  

Well my husband has rung me this afternoon to say he doesn't think he will be ale to come back from cyprus until the 5th of Nov!!! This is really bad news for me. I'm really quite lonely at the mo which isn't like me at all. I think its because the nights are so long. His appointment is on the 7th so we really can't afford a further delay. If necessary they will let him get a civilian flight but they don't like doing that.  not good


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

NVH - Dolphin is so cute Im really jealous you have such a cute fish!  have you had her long? she must be such good company and they do say that owning a pet can have theraputic bebefits whilst undergoing lots of treatments! so Im sure she is helping! bless her little fins 

I was telling monkeylove that I knitted a monkey for my DH when the 'on digital monkey' was all the rage, I will take a photo of him tom and post him as my precious pet!

Myra dont you dare even think about going in , cheeky gits! what do you do work wise matey?

Hi all happy Friday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know I said good night but just saw your post gill, how sweet for thinking dolphin is cute! Some people think I am stupid cause its a fish but she brings me so much pleasure and make me smile.  I can sit there and stare at her for hours!  Bless ya hun  
You must put your monkey on!

Good night (think dh has got the hump cause I'm still on here   )


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Well wedding reception was good last night had two glasses of red wine and feel like **** what is all that about !!!

Have 2 couples of friends coming over to stay today one couple from Oxford with there little boy Oliver who was born in April and the other from Weybridge with there little boy called Elliott who was born in July so we will be the sad couple with our dogs as our chrildren  

But looking forward to it have an excellent menu planned as you know, so must get on now and sort out my lamb shanks to put in the slow cooker


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

chocolate cake in the oven as we speak! Busy morning for me so far.

KT serves you right going out partying all night. Hangovers are just punishment if you ask me   Drink plenty water, that'll sort it out.

Myra- i hope you are at home and not at work  

well something very strange for me. AF is due tomorrow and for the first time in about ten years, I've got sore boobs. I think this is a good thing. Maybe it means my hormones are good a the mo. Weight loss you see, I knew it would help me. Before you lot get carried away. No it is not at all possible that I could be pregnant, I was on my period when my husband went to Cyprus. No chance, just good hormones I reckon for a change


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning

KT - enjoy your lunch, chin up! your family including the dogs are just round the corner!   

Allow me to introduce 'Monkey' our wool baby, I knitted him for my DH a few years ago and we are very proud of him! he is very well behaved and an absolute joy to have around, he is slightly square because I don't know how to knit any other way and he lacks a mouth because i had got really fed up by that stage of his development, that I just gave up, but I think it adds to his charm! 

Maybe I could go self employed like Sho and make monkeys full time! you better be quick and get your orders in before Christmas!  

Sho ta for the Recipe my love! I'm going to make one this arvo for my dads birthday tom! 

Myra- how are you feeling today?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Quick - sssshhhhhhh, don't tell anyone i'm here - I'm working but just managed to nip up and log on quickly!

Morning all!

Sho - 8" is fine. I have loads of tins different sizes but if you give me that one I can adjust if i need too.

Better go

Have a great day all. Sorry to those that are feeling pants, hope you feel better soon.

lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill I may have left off the cooking time. 2hrs if you're using a big deep dish. Start checking after an hour if you're using 2 sandwich tins. Good luck


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Nvh-I love dolphin too, i bet its like having your own baby 

Gill-Monkey is lovely too   you saddo   

Sho-Thanks for the reciepe will try it next weekend   glad your hormones are doing something  

Kate-MMMMMmmm what times dinner i will be around later   

Bendy-Your soooo naughty  yeah we will be 6 days apart i think then kate is 4 days behind me  

Everyone MINOW IS SKIVING


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Afternoon (just) all!

Well pleased that u had a gd time meeting up! Saw photo, it's strange how u imagine what people look like! Emma - what r u like, the camers was in front of u!!!!

Sorry that so many people r feeling ill  

Sho - sounds like your carrot cake went down well, aren't u lovely making everyone one.

When r u booked in for e/t? I'm 10th Nov will we be near each other?

NVH - I love the pic of 'Dolphin' The tank looks a lovely place to live!!!  

Gill - I can only think of one word to say ..... bless!!!!  

Well a/f arrived on Wed, was not expecting to be quite that heavy!! Not gd when you're at work and your body decides to leak for england!!!   Anyway is alot calmer now!!!! Thankfully!! 1st scan booked for wed. Put on a few pounds, which part of the whole thing causes greatest weight increase, besides the hopeful part of gettign p/g??!!

Hope you're all enjoying wkend xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

glad to hear you had a good night on weds. can anybody shed any light on who the bottom row are (obviously i know the first two - gobby   and then wildcat. 

Sho i was so sorry to hear your dh is not coming back till nov. i often think about how hard it must be for you with him away. i know i would really struggle in your position. maybe thats why i dreamt that we got marrried  . 

gill, i love your monkey. he is gorgeous. dh bought me a wool monkey a year ago and i love him to bits, he is like my baby. i wish so much i liked animals as im sure it would help at these bfn times but i just dont, so i cuddle my monkey instead. 

i am finding this bfn really hard. i really thought it would work and i feel like the life i was gonna have has been taken away. i just cant beleive i am back to this awful existence again. i just feel so sad but when i wake up in the morning for a few seconds i forget whats happened then  i remember. im finding it so hard to know how to go on like this but i cant give up either. tx is the only thing that makes me feel happy again. dh is away today and i was feel really panicky about being on my own. i dont really know whats wrong with me i have never been like this before. sorry i am being so me me i just cant snap out of it. 

thanks girls for listening im so glad i have you all. 

take care luc


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Luc,

                          

I so sorry u r feeling down, u said u felt panicky knowing dh was going away, how r u doing? Is there anyone u can phone to give u company? or anywhere u can go? Shopping? What time is he back? 

I'm sorry about your bfn, I can understand that tx makes u feel happier. We're here for u.

Look after yourself,  get out the house to take your mind of things.

take care


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all,

A busy day ahead of me today, lots of cleaning and then off to a surprise birthday do later.

Sho - i don't seem to have received the recipe   i'm sure its just an oversight   or are you purposely not sending it to me    
Great about your sore boobs if its making you happy and it sounds like it is.  Sure you're not pg  

Gill - I like monkey...think that was a lovely thing to do for your dh!  Bet he really appreciated it  

Emma - yeh she is my baby  

Iwish - her tank is lovely, she just needs some more house mates.  Good luck for your scan on tuesday.  Sorry af was really heavy!

Kate - happy cooking!  don't worry, you're time will come and you will be going round to their house with your little on in your arms.

Myra - hope you're in bed!

Minow - get back to work  

Luc - sorry to hear you are feeling so down and it will take some time, especially when you have more or less convinced yourself that this tx will work. I think the fact that you went to blats gave you that extra boost and started thinking that this time it could't fail! Its such a gamble and like the book says the name 'baby roullette' is so true. Give yourself time, you still have some blasts left so who knows whats just around the corner for you. I really hope that things start to look brighter for you very very soon.  

Have a good day  everyone 

ps...Are you all shocked that I am being nice today  This is the real me....   Oh ok, I the gutter mouth is also me


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Luc    sorry your feeling so down! its still early days and you are grieving, we are here for you! big deep breaths  

I wish- glad the witch arrived and pleased its calmed down a little now!

Emma- me sad  pot... kettle.... black... springs to mind! 

Sho- you did put cooking times, thanks 

NVH-you are a nice person! just easily lead by others I think  I bet your school reports said that!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello the photo is fab - you lot certainly don't look like how i imagined you all but in nice ways 

luc - so sorry you're feeling so down - is there someone you can visit or stay with this weekend? i think that would be a good idea not to be on your own if you're feeling like that   have you ever talked to the counsellor at woking? i thought about it last time but live so far away and felt the journey would be counter productive - but the thought of talking to someone who knows what we go through and who is impartial nearly swung it for me - hope you're ok  

wildcats don't know if you watch the simpsons but last night your goldfish wedges were on! Someone was wearing a pair at Arty's 70's party - immediately thought of mr w   

on a similar topic - nvh - is dolphin a tropical fishy? she probably spends most of her time searching for her friends, forgetting and starting again    

emma you have a stalker?   

kt, sho and minow great debate and well put i thought ladies   

have a nice weekend all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Hows the stimming going hun...are you clucking like a hen yet  


Luc-So sorry honey...have you decided what the next plan is ie new clinic or different drugs   

Nvh-You nice   get back to your cleaning you scrubber  

Gill-Ohhhh you putting the kettle on then   

Iwish-Glad your a/f has calmed down...and good luck for your scan


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

emma - very much so   - this morning i noticed that i can actually see the swellings of my ovaries


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Just a quick one to say thanks to all who have asked how i am, well still feeling horrible, my work managed to cover my shifts for the weekend so can relax and get better, although dont get paid for my time off sick  a pain especially with xmas coming up, but my health is more important, well dh is home today, so i am expecting some pampering.

Love to you all

Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh Alisha i remember that  

Myra-Glad they managed to cover your shifts and that d/h is lookin afteryou


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma yeah and you wouldnt have to squeeze your own bag at my house  

Myra glad you didnt go in!  hope you get well soon

Alisha- ouch that sounds nasty are they sticking right out?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello all

Luc sending you a HUGE hug, we know how hard it is when you get a bfn, the only thing that kept me going after my 1st IVF was the thought that I could start again quickly, so I totally understand your pain. Just remember you have some little frosties waiting for you so when you are ready to smile again they will be there. 

Myra - glad to hear you got the time off work, it's not fair that they expected you to go in when you are sick. Assholes. Rest up and get better.

Gill - love the monkey! MrW has a thing about monkeys - they are soooo cute - how do you know he is a boy monkey though? I couldn't see a winky 

NVh - cute fish, you should get her a boyfriend to keep her company when you can't be there for her!









Alisha - I'll tell Mr W - I think I've seen that episode. Make sure you wear loose pants, don't want to squash your ovaries - Mine are also really swollen, at my 6 week scan they told me the follies had filled with fluid again and they might stay this way for a while 

Emma - you have a stalker? Did I miss something (again!)

Sho - sorry to hear hubby isn't coming home till Nov, it must be hard for you at nights - DH once went away for 10 weeks with work and that was very hard, I soo hate sleeping alone. Fell free to come over and visit us of you get bored one night.

Hi minow - I hope your weekend is fun!

Ktx - have a glass of coke - DH swears by it for hangovers - hope you aren't feeling too bad now - as long as you enjoyed it!

I'm hungry again...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- thanks for that. I'm usually fine with it. He was in Germany for two months in June/July and it wasn't so bad, probably because I was very busy on courses getting ready to leave the Army and sorting out my flat and the business. This time its really dragging. I understand why they have put the flight back, its to send more troops to Iraq which obviously takes priority but I had hoped he would be back on time.

NVH- Sorry mate! When I get a chance, I'll write it out AGAIN and send it your way, I owe minow as well. no time today becuase I'm actually busy making cakes for work. Won't be too long though love.

alisha- glad you're not feeling too bad with the stimms. I hate the tenderness you get in the ovaries as well. ooohhh you have my sympathy. Not long to go now.

Myra- glad you were able to get a ouple of days off. Too bad you don't get paid though.

Luc- great to hear from you. I have been thinking about you. the low feeling after the negative is crappy, I know. It will pass. you won't feel this horrible for ever. I'm sorry you feel panicky today. I'd say go out, but if you;re anything like me, seeing bumps everywhere puts you off the idea of gong out when you feel like this. Is there anyone you can go and see? Maybe have a bath, get a bottle of wine and put a film on. Try to look after yourself.  

Desperately trying to fit everything in today. I'm babysitting this evening so its Balamory and Lazy town for me    luckily she's a very lovely and enteratining little gorl so its no hassle, but I'm really busy and could live without it. unfortunately its my business partners little one, and she's on a course tonight for the business so its in my best interests to go.

anyway got to get on with it!!


----------



## Dominokitten1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi Tash................what arguement with your sis? Tell me more, what happened hun? God, dont d'regs bring out the worst in us I was like the devil reincarnated during my first 2 attempts!! Ahhh, I woud hate to be going thru that again, poor you!

Yeh, dont know why my AF has decided to go all weird..........not that im complaining or owt, a 2 day AF instead of  5 is like heaven! hehe!!!!! Its been 6 months since our 3rd fail so dont know why AF is playing up now? Hmmmmmmmm!

Will try and catch you on msn during the week............hope AF turns up for you so you'll be ready for your scan x ARe you taking your cubans this go

Take care for now everyone x

Lol

Domino xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Afternoon all

Had to actually do some work yesterday so haven't been on much but just wanted to say thanks for all your comments re one/two embryo transfer.  Feeling much better about it now - we are taking on board Mr R's advice, but just wanted to feel that we will have some say in the matter thats all.  

Sho - sorry to hear that your hubby's return has been delayed.  It must be very difficult.  JUst think though, as soon as he gets back you have your sppointment a couple of days later x

Gill - love the monkey!

Emma - have decided to be brave and get a reading done by Lesley.  Just got to wait until dp not around - I just know he will just take the mickey if he realises what I'm doing  

Hope all the sick people are feeling a bit better today!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening  

Hope your all enjoying your weekend

Gill-I know i cant believe they left the tea bag in the cup at that resturant  how common   

Hi to everyone else 

D/f is taking me out to dinner tonight   he might get lucky if he behaves he hasnt had any since end of may...because of tx etc


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

thanks for your replies. I decided to go to my mums for the afternoon. sho your so right i am avoiding going anywhere i could see a bump or a baby, which mainly means i stay in my house with the curtains shut. nvh your soo right about baby roulette i have never heard it call that. alisha i have thought about counselling but for some reason i cant bring  myself to have it.  im trying to do some positive thinking. dh is back tonight so feel a  bit better knowing that. 

emma, i would really like to meet with mr c to find out what he thinks, but you know how hard it is getting follow ups. i would like to have natural fet with our blasts, so we could be cycle buddies for the first time. but if that doesnt work who knows, maybe pgd? i'll see what mr c thinks. hope you have a nice meal tonight.

take care all luc


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - have a lovely night out and enjoy your









this will be you later









Karen - let us know how your reading goes 

Luc - hang in there, it will get easier, after I'd lost my 3rd pg and my 2nd tube I thought my world had ended, I cried for what felt like forever, but as they say time is a great healer, and whoever they are - they are right! HUGS XXXX


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening  
Retail therapy for me today....got a couple of tops from New Look but stupidly picked up a 14 so will have to go back, a pair of tan desert boots from Tesco and ........started my Xmas shopping. If any of you have to buy for kids they have some good 3 for 2 in tescos.
Emma...stocked up on Vit C and Folic acid ( Boots do a good one called Mum to Be) and they do 3 for 2 as well and i got double points.......whats all this about a stalker   
Nvh.....is your fish that orange thing....its a big tank for a tiny fish....wouldnt he/she like some friends.
Myra...hope you are feeling better
Gill....cute monkey
Sho.....how ya feeling
Luc......thninking of you loads
Karen...you will have to let us know how your reading goes.
Alisha...glad stimming is going ok...not long to go,
Wildcat...eating again
I wish....good luck with your scan.

I am getting deafened by all the fireworks going off.....we live near Hounslow and today is Diwali.
I expect they will be gloin on most of the night, so i have opened a bottle of wine to help me sleep.
Anyone watch X factor tonight...i wonder who will go.....i think The mcdonald brothers
xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Been very busy entertaining my mum! Shopping in Windsor today, had a lovely time.  Hope you are all OK, not good to haer that some of you are suffering with colf/flu. Myra and Monkeylove, hope you are both looking after yourselves. How are your stimms going Monkeylove, when is your first progress scan?

*Ali * - Your little goddog, Lewis is not having a good evening - he is scared stiff of fireworks. Wish there wasn't so many . I watched the X Factor too and have to say that I was glad the McDonald bros didn't go out, I feel it is kind of my duty to support them (for obvious reasons!). My favourites are Ben and Ashley I think. What about you?

*Sho * - Sorry DH not back when you hoped, hope you are not feeling too lonely. Remember someone is nearly always here for a natter!

*Wildcat* - Well done on reaching your 8 wk milestone!  you and Mr W must be sooooooo pleased! Thanks for posting the piccie of our night out.

*Luc* - Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and sending you 

*Karen * - When is Lesley doing your reading I am so excited for you!

*Alisha* - How are you doing? How are you getting on with the stimms? Have you had any prog scans yet? We have our first on Mon.

Better go and see if anyone wants a drink before I head off to bed! Night everyone. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Well so much for our night out   bloody fireworks last night so cats pooped themselves and were in the house with us last night  although d/f got lucky...bit worried though as it was sore and felt like something hanging and when i wiped sorry   there was a tiny pin prick of pinky blood...might speak to clinic to see if it was my cervix on tuesday when we go  

ALi-Sound like you got some bargains   well done glad to hear your all stocked up  

Barney-Glad you had a nice time shopping in windsor 

Luc-Demand  a follow up, your are paying after all and this is your life  

Wildcat-  me with nipple tassles


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Afternoon my lovelies

Well I'm back from my travels with work, knackered but richer so it must be worth it!  

Lots of chat as always so I haven't yet caught up with it all.

Hope you are all having a nice if not rather wet day!

lol
Minow x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well morning ladies 

Hope everyone is well, i am getting there slowly, can now sit upright without my nose dripping, what joy.

Emma, no what you mean about the dreaded fireworks, my boys hate them, they should be banned.
Well dh is home and guess what he has man flu, he has brought every flu treatment imaginable, we should have shares in boots, nice to have him home though.
Gonna face work tomorrow, carnt afford to be off any longer

Well hope to catch up with you all later, hope that you are all having a relaxing weekend 

Luv & Hugs Myra


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around much this week, manic week at work followed by a Saturday chasing round like a headless chicken. 

Sorry to hear that some of you have been sick, hope you are all feeling better now.

Luc - sorry to hear your news hon, get that follow up appt     

Sho - hope you are not too lonely, just think of the reunion when DH gets home  
Sorry I missed out on the carrot cake!!

NVH - your fish is beautiful!! On a day like today - it's far better to have a fish than a dog - at least you don't have to walk a fish!!

Emma - glad you got your conjugals!! Don't worry about the spotting too much  

Minow - welcome back!!

Wildcats - glad scan showed everything OK, congrats on reaching the 8 weeks milestone..

Gill - great monkey!! maybe we can introduce him to your godcats!! 


Sounds like everyone had a great time on Wednesday, hope to make it to the next meet wherever/whenever it may be.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening everyone,

Looks like everyones busy doing their normal weekend activities as there isn't many posts today! Hope you are all enjoying your weekend despite the ****e weather!
I danced my   off last night, so much for resting on de-regs  
No AF still!!    Even   now to see if it brings it on!  well thats my excuse anyway  

Emma - gosh no   since may    Hope you had a good one last night    I wouldn't worry too much about the tiny spot of blood.  Maybe it was a little something left over from af    I'm sure it will be fine, but best to check I guess!

Domino - text me when you are on line    I thought I told you about that thing with my sis when I was de-regging last time   No taking the cubans this time as I think its not necessary with a FET.  Got enough pills to pop anyway  

Myra - glad you took some time out to rest!  Now you have to look after dh  

Minow - hope the gig went well.

Fingers - fish are very low maintenance, unlike myself!  

Barney - windsor is cool, reading is even better.

Ali - glad you had a good day shopping, retail therapy is the best.

Sho - no worries, just when you have time to pm the recipe.

Kate - got some low carb tortilla's from that low carb megastore and made some
quesilldas (sp) from my low carb cook book and they were fab!! Definately would reccommend
them, esp when you are in the mood for some pizza! I wish I had bought some more packets now  

In the process of cooking roast chicken and all the trimmings....smells lovely!  

Have a lovely cozy evening


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow - quiet on here today, I guess it must be a nice lazy sunday away from the computer. DH is on the phone so I thought I'd nip in and check how everyone is doing.

Myra, glad to hear you are feeling a little better - although you will live through it twice if DH has man flu, oh the moaning - poor baby.

NVH - here is a lovley AF dance for you - I have to make sure this is an AF dance and not a rain dance as we've had plenty of that today already!































Minow - glad you are back and richer!

Emma - LOL I could just see you dancing round the bedroom with your funky tassles - I'm sure your spotting is ok, perhaps DP was a bit large (maybe your bits shrunk due to lack of use!)









Our cats hate fireworks too - any loud noises, the bad storms we had a couple of weeks ago freaked Rasher out so much we found him hid in the bathroom behind the door squashed into a little shelf we have! poor thing.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just had a really yummy dinner...chicken, rice and peas....emma and tash you would have loved it. Have leftovers for tomorrow as well.
Tash....heres another dance especially for uuuuuuuuu



























































Emma......hope you had fun








Barney....i was really surprised that Robert and 4Sure were the bottom 2, knew Simon would keep Robert in. I want Ashley or Leona to win, but reckon ben will be in the final
Myra...how ya feelin...better i hope.
Got a pile of ironing to do....keep delaying it....any offers of help
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Just done my ironing   send some rice and peas over here please  

Nvh-Mmmmm roast chicken  

Kerry-Try and have a quieter w/end next week..i hate having a busy one  


Myra-Hope your d/h is on the mend


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - thanks for the af dance! 

Ali - can just imagine how it tastes  Thanks for the af dance too, looks like dolphin 
Ironing sucks! I keep mine to a minimum but if there is one thing that must be ironed and thats beds stuff!









I'm gonna have a hot bath and then get into bed I think...need to soak my aching body after last nights








Just waiting for my food to go down otherwise I might









 Emma, does your cleaner also do ironing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-No my cleaner doesnt do the ironing i bloody do it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh my god emma make sure you rest afterwards, don't want you straining anything now    

Dh has just called me for my bath, which is full of lovely bubbles ....

Good night everyone, speak to you tomorrow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

We've got a back gate, we've got a back gate, we've got a back gate. we've got a back gate, we've got a back gate, we've got a back gate, we've got a back gate

                        
                   

My life holds little excitement these days you know!   

night all
Minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yippee Minow!!! Even if I think you are mad to have spent today fiddling with your back gate in the rain!!!!!! 

Just read that back and it sounds a bit rude!!        

Ali - I hate ironing too and have just completed 3 hours of it       
So afraid I won't be offering to help with yours..

Night girls (and Mr W)


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening  

looks like you've all been fed well   

quick question did your (.)(.) hurt whilst stimming? mine have been pretty sore the last couple of days   hoping no egg popping has been happening  . . . 

barney good luck with your scan tomorrow hope the follies are flourishing   
jules when's your scan's due? hope the stimming is going well   

 to all those stimming and d-regging (wheres the list charliesmum?)   to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies


Alisha-I had sore boobs with stimming honey and all the way through the 2ww i think its the norm to be honest 

Nvh-Oh dont drown in the bath will you  

Minow-Has your d/h been up to the back gate yet  

Kerry-3 Hours of ironing   how come ??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Well trust you girls to get all rude about my back gate!      I have to admit it was a bit mad to be out there in the pouring rain but we just had to get it done or Emma would have been round  

Hope you all have good days ahead of you. A day of practice for me. Any nice cakes in the oven today Sho? 

lol
Minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma -       - 3 hours of ironing coz I was a lazy moo last weekend!!

Minow - we are pleased for you really!! I think the bad influence of NVH and Emma is rubbing off!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi Dont blame me its nvh not me  

Kerry-How is the d/r going any mad side effects


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't own enough that need ironing to last 3 hours!  The only things that get ironed are dh's work shirts and as he works from home a lot he doesn't wear them much. Who was it saying they had to iron bed things? Life is too short. Hang them up when they are wet and the creases come out fairly well and then body heat when lying in bed gets rid of the rest! Free yourself from the iron girls, come on! I'd do an iron burning session (like bra burning in the 60's) only it might be a bit dangerous!  

Emma, the only thing is that NVH hasn't yet been on to comment about my gate........!

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah come on girls which one of you lot iron bed sheets    probably Nvh

Minow-Nvh must of logged in as me..wasnt me who said about your back gate


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow well done on getting your gate up! I can't say I'd do anything out in the rain! But I'm a lazy moo!

I don't do ironing either! Well only DH shirts for work, but other than that unless something has major creases in when I wear it, most things don't need ironing these days! Bed sheets? Pah who sees them? If you stretch them out over the bed you never see a crease anyway! 

Alisha - yeah it's normal for your boobs to hurt during tx, get used to it hun with a BFP it doesn't go away for ages! 

Nvh - did you have a lovely bath last night? Did DH pour it for you? that is so sweet. 

Who is having a scan this week? Come on ladies we need updates on follies etc


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Errrm - I haven't read all the posts so let me know if there are any wrong bits!
Hope everyone is ok!
Deb


Here is the latest list. Let me know any updates  

Waiting to Start 

BendyBird  (FET) - Mid Oct     
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - Oct?  
Myra - 1st appointment 03/11/06
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28  - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 
Gill5164  
HopeSpringEternal  
AliPali 
Miracle1978  
Luc  

D/Ring   

Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha  D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct 
NVH  (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed -  D/R 17th Oct 

Stimming 

Sarah38 
Budgie    
Monkeylove  (FET)  


PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW   



Beans on Board  
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07          
Jay Jay - EDD?        
Pawa -  EDD 2/4/07     
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07   TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07    
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers  -EDD?        


Woking Babies  
Cecilia  -  Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

Just had a quick read through of the weekend's messages - sorry if I have missed anything but just wanted to say:

Gill - I love your monkey! I shall have to put a picture of mine on here as well

Sho - sorry to hear that your dh is going to be away for longer than planned. That must be really hard for you. I hate it when dh is away.

I have my scan this afternoon to see if my lining is the right thickness. Fingers crossed it will be and then I'll be all set for the frosties to be defrosted on Thursday. Will let you know how the scan goes.

Good luck to Barney for your scan today - maybe I will see you at the clinic!

Myra - hope you're feeling better - my cold was only a mild one so feeling much better today after a nice weekend.

I hate ironing and hardly ever do any - luckily dh works from home so can be v scruffy

Have a good day everyone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello to you all     

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey good luck for your scan hun   

Cheesy-How was the dinner and dance


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya

Busy morning today for me but just wanted to say Hi will catch up later and tell you about the weekend, unfortunatly some bad news as one friends Granddad died and so did another friends Mum  

Dinner went great
Hubby now away until Saturday with work
Major Busy and lunch apt today so will catch you laters

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

dinner dance was ok, would have been better to be in the frame of mind of most of the people there      but it was ok I suppose, as he works for Mars/Masterfoods and the best of the worst, Onka Judge from X Factor works for them aswell, he did a special apprearance    his dancing was pretty good actually but his singing   said he was made to make it worse for X Factor recording   Was funny that he actually thought he was truely famous, which I suppose he is and charge his employers £150 for the 10 mins performance  

I have a clip on the camera so will try and load that at some point this week if your keen  

love to all
cheesyb
xx

p.s posted whilst you were typing Kate, so sorry to hear your bad news honey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Thats awful honey   your poor friends   glad the meal went well though 

Cheesy-Who is onkar   glad it was not to bad a night out though hun...keeps you from staying in


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.sumo.tv/watch.php?video=42604 - you will need sound card

Here is Onka Judge from the x factor, we saw him last Friday too, was wearing the same jeans, works where Simon works


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah i remember he was sooooooooooooo funny


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - thanks for asking about d/regging - scariest symptom is the urge to do 3 hours of ironing!! Other than that fairly normal symptoms I assume - constant headache and tiredness and am a stroppy old moo (DH would say nothing different there!!) - to be honest am just trying to ignore it until 8pm every evening. Have a nice bruise from last nights injection but that's the first one that has bruised.. Not long now till you start again, have you spoken to Epsom this morning?

Ktx - sorry to hear about your friends - glad the dinner went well. What night shall I come round for my dinner??  

Cheesy - I've now started d/regging - baseline scan 1st nov

Monkeylove - good luck with scan  

Morning everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-You wait when those symptons really kick in    
Not yet will call them later on the give them time for them to chase up the results


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Kt, so sorry to hear the sad news of two of your friends.

Fingers, glad to hear dreg is not changing you too much!  

I've never watched the X factor so never heard of him. Just watched your clip and I now know why! That has to be the biggest pile of rubbish I've ever seen. I don't know whether it takes guts to stand up and do that or just an inflated ego, whatever it is I doubt he'll be charging £150 for 10 minutes for long so let's hope he saves those pennies whilst he can!

Sorry, was that  bit tough?! It just makes me angry though that people think there is nothing to entertainment, just stand up and sing Karaoke without looking at the screen! No wonder people wander what I do with my time if that's all it takes! We did have a nurse on the ship once (male nurse) who thought that as he was a funny guy he could do our job. He decided to put on a show and the sad thing is he never did realise that it was terrible and he couldn't understand why he was told he couldn't go on again.

Oh dear, am I in rant mode. Ok back to my practice....I'll shut up I promise!  


Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Fingers, good luck for the scan honey    

Oh yeah Emma, Epsom. here's hoping they have some news     its been ages  

Minow - I understand how the "professionals" may feel but unfortunately for us simpletons who dont have a life, its light entertainment on a Saturday night, especially me atm     mind you he is clever, he can do karoke without looking at the screen   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cheesy - thats the funniest thing I've seen in a long time!  
Poor you being subjected to that


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning All

ITS ME THAT IRONS THE BEDDING!  Correct Emma    I don't care what you lot say, I have to have ironed
bedding....its makes them all lovely, soft and cozy  

I like how i get blamed for the smut talk and i wasn't even here! You bad girl emma  

Kate - sorry to hear of your friends losses! dh's business partner's dad died last week, he had a by-pass and was fine, and then
all of a sudden got some pains.  Its really sad    Glad you're dinner went well!

Wildcat - bath was lovely thanks (and no I didn't down emma)...dh did pour it for me  

Monkeylove and Barney - good luck with your scans today  

Minow - glad you've got that back gate finished.

Cheesy - it sucks when you can't drink hey!  

Kerry - de-regs are crap aren't they!  

Well still no sign of af and my scan is on weds!    Not a very happy person as the moment  

Managed a whole post without any smut!  see emma it is you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah but loads of spelling mistakes NvH


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Who give as a  shi*t!    some people are trying to work you know!  

Cheesy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You guys make me laugh!

How are you all anyways!  Ive been away toooo long and i miss you all!

Tomorrow is d day- start my injections and im not looking forward to it

Emma and Kt how lovely that we are soo close!

What a lovely day it is today, the sun is shining and the sky is blue, much better that the   we had at the weekend.  

NVH and Emma - i like the smutty talk!  ~it cracks me up   

Cheesy and Wilcat how are those bubs cooking?

Love B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Watch it lady   Hope your a/f doesnt turn up  

Bendy how are you hun...good luck for tomorrow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im good thank you big sis.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Missed you soooooooo much little sisxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok thanks, please god

Got 28wk check up tomorrow and growth scan at 1.30pm as I may be a little small     

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh your lovely i   you!

Are you looking forward to starting again?  Was it d reggs that make you feel poo?  i cant remember...im sure it is.

NVH i iron my bed sheets too.....yummy and soft!

28 weeks!  Wow.....hope all goes well tomorrow!
Bendybird.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - thats a bit below the belt women!     You don't know how much I am stressing about it and being on 
f*cking buserilin doesn't help    Now take that back   

Bendy - they don't know what they are missin  

Cheesy - 28 weeks!  Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah bendy...i mean take a look at nvh that should tell you thats the horrible part with all the tantrums and mood swings she is having at the moment   

Nvh you deserve everything you get   sorry


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeees, shes definatly a little swingy with her moods!   

i need a wee!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Great Cheat for not needing ironed bedding,  BUY SUEDE Bedding, its suede on the top the side people see and cotton underneath and it doesnt crease so straight from the line or tumble dryer in this weather to the bed nice warm smells nice and sooooo easy AS I HATE IRONING and my cleaner won't do it either   

I know very sad news this weekend my Mate who was round on Saturday night it was her Grandad and even though he was 87 and lost his wife 10 years ago and was in a wheel chair it is still so sad.

My other friend he lives in America with his wife and again they were expecting it as she has Cancer and has been in and out of hospital a lot, it is really sad as she was trying to hold on to see her first grandchild - my mates sister is expecting in February, so he is now flying home from the States to be here for all the family.

Dinner went very well the Dogs and Children were all very well behaved, unlike us adults that were still up at 3am playing silly games - catchphrase, telly addicts, guess the intro etc

Went for a nice walk yesterday morning before the rain came in and then had a lazy day snuggling with hubby before he went away this morning at 5am !! for the week to Bristol  

Good news you start real soon Bendy we need a few more of us starting now as the waiting to start list is sooooo long we all need to start moving on down!!!

I have a 12.30 apt so wont be on much til later

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate those games sound a right laugh..where did you get the catchphrase one from


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - must go and buy some suede sheets.  Sounds like you had a good laugh though, probably just what you all needed.

Emma - thanks

Bendy - you wait til you start

Wonderful support group we have here!  I do have bloody feelings you know    Occasionally it would be nice to be taken
seriously


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi you..shouldnt give it if you cant take it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You two are like lovers!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Were both women   what you trying to say


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Natasha

How are you sweetie are they all being mean to you  

Ktx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Is there really no one on the 2ww at the mo?

NVH  Ignore the nasty girlies 

Here is the latest list. Let me know any updates

* Waiting to Start * 

BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct 
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc

* D/Ring * 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct

* Stimming * 

Sarah38 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET) 
Jules77
Alisha - e/c 25th Oct and e/t 27th Oct 
BarneyBear

* PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW *  
Steffan - Testing 1st Nov

* Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

* Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

I am on the 2ww at the moment.  I had my ET on 18/10 and due to test on 01/11.

Got all sorts of weird crampy like pains and feel like AF is due at any moment - is this normal?  I'm paranoid and keep going to the loo to check.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning
kt sorry to hear about your friends sad news   
deb me/jules/barney are now stimming and i've got e/c wed 25th oct and e/t on fri 27th oct   its rocketed up on me all of a sudden  
monkeylove good luck with the scan today  
emma / wildcat thanks for the (.)(.) info   didn't stim this long last time . .
ok so who was asking about follies & scans. . .? last scan today before e/c onthe right 8 from(10 to 24) and onthe left 7 (15 to 24) with a lining of 11 YIPPEE more follies than last time so pleased with that   mr r away this week so mr c is doing all the honours   
cheesy     for your scan tomorrow 
steffan lots of   and sticky vibes coming your way


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi you back....I CAN take everything, but when it comes to my bloody tx it gets a bit sensitve, esp
when my body isn't doing what its meant to    I know you are only playing, but just put that saw
dust head into gear before you open that mouth of yours     Anyway, i'm still here aren't I....do you see
me going off in a huff! NO WAY! 

Bendy - i've got better taste than that thanks!

Hope you two are talking about me behind my back!  

Debs - I am trying but I always have something to say  

Kate - yeh they are being really mean to me    

Steffan - good luck on your 2ww     af pains are good! go an have a look at the voting room, there's
lots of info there.

Alisha - good luck with ex on the 25th!  hope they get lots of lovely eggs


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs I start DR on the 4th November !!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Is my list right now??


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I d reg TOMORROW!!!

Nvh your crazy!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Pot and kettle come to mind love   

Alisha-All sounds   this time 

Steffan-A/f pains and cramping are the norm with a bfp as well as bfn   would be nice if we had a little window we could look through while all this is going on


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Phew - all updated 

Steffan - I had crampy feelings with my BFP. Try to think


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh deb mine is wrong  .....Joke


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ALisha, great follies, well done and loadsa luck for Wednesday    

Steffan - very common love and you will knicker check like an obsession  

Bendy - good luck honey for the de-reggers    

Monkey - good luck with the scan love    

NVH  

love to all  
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - all I can say is


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Actaully mines wrong, its tomorrow which is the 24th but we can just leave it how it is!!  

B.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG it's like a warzone in here this morning! Now Emma and Nvh - please   and makeup xxx

Steffan - good luck with yout 2ww - yes it's normal to get cramps, it's quite scary but dont even think about it as I had it 'every' day sometimes 3 or 4 times. I know it totally makes you feel like AF is coming but you have to not think about that and relax as much as possible. 

Alisha - great follies - you shoudol get some lovely juicy eggs from those in 2 days. Don't forget to take it nice and easy now before ec, get DH to do everything for you and keep rested!

Cheesy - don't worry hun I bet she is just fine in there. Let us know how it goes!  

I have 400 count egyptian cotton sheets on aTempur matress which makes getting into bed at night absolute heaven (and I never want to get out!) I want to get some 1000 count now that MrW is convinced that the thread really does make a difference to soft sheets! I will buy them from the US though as they are so much cheaper - I only paid about £25 for mine!  (and I still refuse to iron them!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Is that a website you bought them from if so please let us know what it is


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok.I'm well confused...Egyptian threads?  Ay?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

bendy bed sheets


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

bendybird said:


> Actaully mines wrong, its tomorrow which is the 24th but we can just leave it how it is!!
> 
> B.x


What do you mean Bendy - it says 24th?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Can i have a few drinks while down regging this time? I didnt drink at all with my ivf but  as im not trying to get healthy eggs, could i have a few  glasses......pints ...at my friends birthday next week- i'll have been down regging for a week ish? 


I dont really drink pints    Women and pints are a no go.......and halfs! YUCK


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy pmsl   pints   blimey will you have a *** in the other hand  

Yes you can drink honey...i think you have to stop when you start stimms


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Debs my eyes must have been playing up   

OH bed sheets!  Are they good ones then?  Mine are lush but not from eygpt! Debenhams actually in Basingstoke! 

I have two duvets on my bed- i leg tuck with one of them!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Leg tuck


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea... i love a good pint and a ***!   

How pikey!!  

Well i'll have a few drinks but just for the birthday.. im pleased about that!

Leg tucking is the best


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OMG - its nearly 12.30 and I'm still sat here in my PJs
I loooooovvvveeee not being at work


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im not at work either- day off !  

Its soooooooooo good isnt it!  Im washed and dressed tho!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OH wildcat, thanks for sending me your numbers, i stored them on my fone so i can get you whenever!xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

right - off to raid the cupboards and see what I can eat. BBL8R


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-How come you have a day off in the week   do you work saturdays then


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

yummie - toast and spread.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Some of us are trying to work you know!

Minow got to a difficult bit that sounded horrid so came up to have a quick break and been surfing the net ever since! Ooops!!!

Is it nearly lunch time already?! Better go back and do a little bit more or I wont deserve any lunch!     

And egyptian cotton is definately the way to go. Nothing quite like crisp white sheets and duvet (not going to iron them though!)
What on earth is leg tucking - sounds like the sort of vaguely legal things that Emma gets up too!   

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I leg tuck, especially in the summer


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Morning - I feel like I have been absent for ages from the thread and I promise to be on line more this week to keep in touch with you all. It was lovely to meet so many of you at the dinner last week, and I hope we can arrange another get together soon.

I am counting the days now to 2 important events. All going to plan I should be having E/C a week today! I have my progress scan at 2.00pm today so will let you know later. The other important event is that my brother is coming home from Austrailia to live. I am so excited as I haven't seen him for 2 years. He arrived on Sunday and then has 3 weeks to find a job and somewhere to live before the wife and 2 kids arrive. I haven't seen one of the little boys yet as he is only 10 months old so I can't wait!!

Alisha and Barney - what time are your scans today? Maybe see you there.

Steffan - Hope that the 2ww is going ok for you. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.
Minnow - So pleased that you got that garden gate finished - you must have been working in the rain!
Debs - Thanks for updating the list. It is a life saver to have something to remind us where everyone is with tx.
Bendy - yeah - you start D/R again tomorrow. Fingers crossed that this is your time.

 to Emma / Tash / Cheesy / Wildcat's / Gill / Sarah / Karen / Ali / Kate / Monkeylove / Myra / Sho / Hope / Luc and all you other lovely ladies.

I am off to find some soup for lunch as need a bit of warming up.

Jules xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here is the latest list. Let me know any updates

* Waiting to Start * 

BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct 
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc

* D/Ring * 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct

* Stimming * 

Sarah38 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET) 
Jules77
Alisha - e/c 25th Oct and e/t 27th Oct 
BarneyBear

* PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW *  
Steffan - Testing 1st Nov

* Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

* Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy the sheets aren't actually egyptian as such - it's just what they are called, no idea why! You can buy them in debenhams etc but they are really expensive over here! 

Emma, I bought these from a shop while over there, you can get some for $50 (about £27) from Bed Bath and Beyond but I don't think they ship outside the US, we have friends who live near Washington so if I want to buy some I get things shipped to them and they forward it to me! I bet if I did a web search though I could find some places that do ship to the UK - the exchange rate is v good at the moment for buying from the US - makes things feel half price.

Oooo did someone say lunch?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah will do that wildcat  

Jules-Good news that your brother will be staying forever   good luck with e/c


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jules - not long till EC, Loadsa luck     and fab news about your brother, enjoy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Had me toast and sprea. still hungry but can't be 'bottomed' to get dressed and go shopping... Anyone fancy going for me??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Get dressed you lazy moo


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

wildcat said:


> Alisha - great follies - you shoudol get some lovely juicy eggs from those in 2 days. Don't forget to take it nice and easy now before ec, get DH to do everything for you and keep rested!


wildcat should i really be resting? i was going to give the house a once over & go shopping tomorrow ? as DP has gone away for a couple of days. 
nvh thanks hun  hope af turns up for you today  it can be really stressy waiting 
lots of you are doing fet and i'm not sure what happens . . . you don't stim but . . down reg? 
deb great list!  sorry can't waiting for the phonecall when to take pregnyl this eve. . .

jules i've been and come back! had to get up at 5.30  but hope yours goes well  
how wonderful that you can be with your brother now


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

A selfportrait by Deb


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha - I'm sure you can do some housework! Just take it easy! You don't have to rest but anything that allows your body time to get strong is a good thing in my eyes! 

Jules - great news about your brother coming home - and only a week till EC!! a big week for you then - enjoy it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello all!

Just popped on to say Hi to you all, sorry no time for personals!  got to dash now as we are on a massive Hallowene crafty session today  so Im up to my elbows in paint glue and poxy tiny glittery spiders which are everywhere? the wonders of childcare  

Whoooooooooooooooooooo are you 

see ya
Gill xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

wildcat said:


> Alisha - I'm sure you can do some housework! Just take it easy! You don't have to rest but anything that allows your body time to get strong is a good thing in my eyes!


Hey anything that allows me to get out of housework is a good thing in my eyes


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - those sheets sound fab!  I've bought some sheets from debehams.. wonder if they are the same thing  

Jules  - take it easy this week and how exciting with your brother coming over stay!

I had an 11 day year old baby in my arms on saturday, she was beautiful and just snuggled in and slept - bless!  

Alisha - you de-reg as normal but instead of stimms you take some tablets to help with your lining.

Bendy - you'll be ok having a drink as long as you keep it under control, so no drinking pints of anything!  I'm doing a FET
too and I figure as I dont' have to produce eggs and worry about the quality etc, then the odd drink won't harm, esp during
the first stages of de-regs and before af!

Gill - your day sounds cool, would love to be doing all that stuff, rather than behind a desk at a computer all day! esp listening to 
this lot      have fun!

Emma -  

Debs - go and get dressed now!  

I just had chicken chasseur with cabbage and corn


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Im jealous, i wish i could be there bet its fun really


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

DOH! wildcat 


gill5164 said:


> Hallowene crafty session today  so Im up to my elbows in paint glue and poxy tiny glittery spiders which are everywhere? the wonders of childcare


gill that sounds like great fun 
blimey you have to be quick round here!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gill i didn't realise you worked with children too!

Halloween is great- we are very busy  at nursery (work) making goodies for our halloween tea party next Tuesday!  

Christmas will be starting after halloween!  We are already listening to our Christmas production songs to get them used to it!  They need to learn the words  

I don't work Sat's just do extra hours in the week so get time back which is nice!

Em are you having the whole 2ww off this time?

When is test day?

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Yeah have 13 days holiday to take so doing exactly what i did last time sweet fa   not sure on the test date yet collect my drugs and tx plan tomorrow    Think they want to scan me next monday to make sure my body is ready after everything   better be bloody ready


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope its all good and ready to go   

Mines the 11th so you'l be around the 15th maybe?  So exciting ....well  hope we get good news this time and beenies stick in the right places!  

i have bloody cystitus again.  Hate it!!  Going to doc's tomorrow for some anti bi's

well off to the loo again!

B.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i'm keeping my mouth   even tho there was such a good opportunity there to fire back  

Bendy - yuk cystitus....are you drinking enough madam  

Thought it was half term this week   maybe not at your school


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

should have so much s*x then bendy  

and YES I am jealous


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh yeap keep it   

Bendy-Blimey get that sorted before you start tx darling thats horrible   Wow my calculations were all wrong then i thought i would be testing around the 11th   
Are you taking the time off for the 2ww


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Cheesy    

Will i tell you my tx plan?

OK......  
24th oct - buserelin
9th  nov - start progynova
22nd nov - last buserelin
24th nov - cyclogest
27th nov - THAW/ FET !!

test 11th!

Only two scans as well which is good!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey so your d/r for over 2 weeks   and thats the boring part...thought it was only 14 days last time  i hate the bureslin


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-That means your whole tx is 8wks instead of 6


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

yea i thought it would be shorter but the d'regs go from the start right up to the thaw....rubbish!

Dont be sad big sis.......its flys by.....soon be December!

im only off for a week this time as havent enought holiday. Might take the end of the 2ww off so im home on test day.

8 weeks?
wow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Am i not normal......


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sex - whats that? not allowed any. 
Poor DH is convinced it will drop off through lack of use 

Good luck with the D/Ring ladies - I don't envy you it one bit. With a bit of luck it will fly past and you will be puking up through morning sickness instead  (oops - full of the joys of spring today can you tell)


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NO its not 8 weeks crazy birdie,

if i start on the 24th oct, 5 weeks takes me to the 28th nov which is day after fet and then the 2ww. so 6 weeks 6 days!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well only you can answer if your normal bendy  

Think because it is xmas coming up they are stretching the tx out as normally only 6 weeks from start to finish.
So when you get your Bfp on the 11th   i wonder when your 6 wk scan would be...maybe before or after xmas   i suppose after xmas as on xmas day you would be 6 wks bang on 

Oh yeah well 7 wks then still to bloody long for my liking


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea it is too long we need 3 weeks now that would be good!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

How about instantanious? In goes Emby then 5 minutes later you get a yeh or nay! Now that would be less stressful!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

That would be great!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Let's get some BFP's this time, it's time for Woking to do their stuff and get you ALL pregnant! I'm keeping everything crossed for everyone this time. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make them all pregnant 
                                                      

Nvh - the number of the count is to do with the number of stitches per inch, so 400 count has less per inch than 1000 count - the more threads the softer it is, I dont know what the count is of regular cotton sheets but you can tell the difference when you sleep on it! here is a link to a site I found, but this one isn't cheap. http://www.egyptiancottonstore.com I adore mine and can honestly say would buy this now and forever.

God I'm tired today.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks wildcat.

Bendy - didn't you take buserilin throughout your fresh cycle too   when i moved onto stimms they reduced my dose
from 50 units to 20.
My test date was the 24th Nov, somehow I think that dates gonna change! Lesley did say Dec/Jan  

Emma - I think the fet's work out to be a little longer.  Hope the scan goes ok on Monday and you get the go go go.  
I'm at the clinic this weds, if af arrives...  Will have to call them to rearrange scan if no show tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Even if you come on weds they will still scan you   my scan is next monday hun, collecting plan tomorrow and drugs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

bored bored bored bored....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

deb-Get in the shower you smell


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

No I don't - Am all clean and dressed


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma.... still smell  

Emma - really    but without af starting whats the point of a baseline scan   lining would be too thick still


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Back from my scan. I had 5 Follies on the right and 4 on the left so all looking good. They did say that they are trying to stimm me slower this time as I had a mild OHSS last time. I am alternating the Menpur so I take a dose of 75 one day and then 150 the next so it may mean that EC is pushed back but will get a better idea later in the week.

Barney - I hope your scan went well and you have lots of nice follies growing.
Emma - You must be pleased to be going in to get your treatment plan and drugs as will feel that you are back on the roller coaster again.

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules, well done on your follies, sounds similar to my fresh cycle.  I was on the same dose of menopur and had 10 follies at ec.
It will all be worth it in the end


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Good luck hun all sounds  

Nvh-they will be able to tell if your about to bleed by the scan hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh really....I suppose it would be good to see what size my lining is on a natural cycle.  Thanks 
Do you think I should call  first


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure give them a call tomorrow afternoon if it hasnt come


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Will do - thanks chick  

Wildcat - that stuff is a bit exspensive    I need red sheets anyway.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh when you have a/f there will be red bits   oooppps


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just googled www.chilternmills.co.uk


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats why i bought red


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

from you two


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have you tried the website i posted there cheap


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh just looking at it now.....woohooo....spend spend spend.  Thanks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Put loads of stuff on ebay yesterday hope they bloody sell


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

They don't do red  

What you selling


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

she is selling her soul


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

you chatter boxes I go out for a business lunch and come back to 8 pages!!!1


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I reckon Emma is selling cheeky FF members on Ebay 

Either that or she is hocking books based on the discussions on here


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

perhaps you should get back at a decent "after lunch" hour


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

loads of stuff, pictures,mobile phone,lamp base loads of stuff

Deb-Do you think i have a funny floppy cervix, as we got jiggy sat night 1st time since before tx and erpc well it felt like something was hanging and d/f knocking into it..then went to the loo and wiped and a bit of pinky blood   and it felt sore too the thing that was hanging  

Cheesy-Your selling your soul too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

He He   I had a lovely lunch though Duck and Rocket salad to start with followed by Salmon steak on a bed of taglaletti with a lobster bisque sauce with prawns yummy

(Not totally carb free though   )


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-pig


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - the floppy cervix is very hard to detect. Usually its only after a late mid-trimester miscarriage. I was just very lucky that I had problems with my HyCoSy and also a history of mid-trimester labour ment that it was picked up before this beanie fell out.... 
Sounds more like you 'aggrivated' it but I'd ask the professionals just to be sure


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks deb...i will ask tomorrow..probably the bloody consultant at epsom ripped my cervix out at the same time as the erpc....was bloody saw and felt like something hanging


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - did you have bum sex      maybe it was your pile  

Kate - naughty you!  did you see my post about those quesadillas (sp)  they are lovely


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-No def not my bottom...i couldnt do that hun i would be in serious trouble then


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

bum sex, now THAT IS RANK


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See look who started all the smutty talk


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash I did they sound Yummy

But only the Tag was bad the duck, salad and salmon was good  

Emma you meany


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

What are you lot like? enough to make a girl   - you notice even Mr W hasn't been on much recently. Maybe you've got too much for him!
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Always back to the bum sex!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no for me love     botty means out, not in     and besides, you might make it too easy for stuff to fall out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

perks everyone up tho, haven't you noticed      
I remember you saying that you would be split in two...   I did notice that you was walking funny last weds tho   and that 
was going back to last may    you lucky girl  

Kate - i'm on carb watch with you girl  

Cheesy - i've heard tampax keeps the ****e in


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Minow - reason for not posting is that sadly (for me) I have so much work on it's untrue - average workday starts at the station at 8am and finishes when I get back to home station around 7/7.30, then I eat then back to work till 10 or 11 then sleep... 

I've had back-to-back meetings for the last few days so hardly any time to check the board  and even when I do get time away from working I end up with stupid nightmares - I had wildcat in hysterics this morning at 5am after I woke her up screaming because I was being chased in my sleep by a poo monster *mumbles about over-work and mooches off into the distance *


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrW
That poo monster is a big meanie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cmon MrW - if you're gonna tell, you MUST tell the full story - I was laughing so hard there were tears


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Come on MrW spill the beans  

I had horrible dreams last night too...it was one of those   ones, where the house is possessed! 
Woke up in a hot sweat    even had to put the landing light on! I am suck a chicken 

Off home now - enjoy


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Some of it's faded, but I was in a bathroom and there was a towel in teh sink and underneath the towel was a lizard (a chameleon I think) which was coated in poo.

Anyways it popped onto the floor and was chasing me round the bathroom and I REALLY didn't want it anywhere near me as I'd get poo all over my trousers so I was running away and screaming in an effort to avoid a turd-covered lizard.

...

Seems very fair to me ... btw wildcat, I am not EVER going into the lizard house at any zoo we might visit unless I can wear plastic bags on my feet ... still, makes  achange from being chased by zombies I suppose ...

NVH - you're sucking a chicken? ? ! ! the mind boggles ...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrW your story nearly killed me.
(was eating chips and laughed and swallowed at the same time - nearly chocked to death!)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Afternoon girls

What can i say 

You have all been busy chatters today, dh has finally packed up the ciggies, bear with a sore head, cannot even speak to him

Hope everyone is well

Luv Myra


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

head must be in the gutter again        I meant 'SUCH' 
Ewwww sucking a chicken - sounds rank!

Bet you needed a poo when you woke up!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Phew, it's a relief to know that the gutter gobs on here haven't driven you away.....mind you they could be the cause of all your nightmares?!

Wildcat and I can see the cause of your hysterics....Watch out in later pregnancy or Mr W could well bring on labour if he continues with such bizare behaviour. Behaviour which should carry a health warning as it makes you laugh so much!

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

The rankness of sucking a chicken would I presume relate to whether the poor animal in question were alive or not?! I mean it would all be fairly rank but potentially more so if the creature in question were still at a stage of life where it was able to contemplate getting away.
Being a veggie, Minow now feels pretty ill at the thought of it all and decides that she should think of something else.............Hard to get the image of NVH chasing a chicken around out of her mind though....now there is another potential nightmare!
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think Mr W is the reason IVF worked for Mrs W if you believe the clown theory !!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Clown theory?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

OY!!!! Who's calling me a clown ?  

I'll chase you once I empty the custard out of my trousers !!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh, just remembered.....clown theory! yes!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mr W relieving himself of his custard whilst a chicken dashes past, closely followed by NVH - Nightmare getting worse ladies and gent!
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

yummie custard - don't suppose you have any apple crumble to go with that do you mrW?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh no now we have Mr W relieving himself of his custard, chicken dashing past, closely followed by NVH and now Charlies Mum with a spoon and a dish trying to catch the custard whilst calling out for a crumble.....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I like Clown's mr W it was said in the best possible manner honestly and hey lets face it if it works and it makes Mrs W laugh then what a great life the wildcat family are going to have


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]rummages in his pockets, now where *did* I hide that crumble ... ?[/me]


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Charlies mum, get out of Mr W's pocket will you!
It's very hard to concentrate when you can see this pair of feet sticking out of Mr W's pocket......


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ermmmm second thoughts.....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

He makes me laugh every day - but not as much as the thought of him being chased by a poo monster (a little lizard! rofl) - I hope you have no custard in those pants when you get home MR!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71484.0


----------

